# Watching for Isaac.......... Driveler #36



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

I dont get it


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Do what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Regards, folks...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Good last post in the other one Nic!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards, folks...



That was nice Nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it


The next storm that may be bringing us some rain!


hdm03 said:


> Do what?





Nicodemus said:


> Regards, folks...


 I love the way you closed out that one, Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The next storm that may be bringing us some rain!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you closed out that one, Nic!



Oh, gotcha that Isaac,,,,,,,,, disregard that last text


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

Little did I know that when I took that picture last year on Seminole, that it would be how I would remember Gerald.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The next storm that may be bringing us some rain!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you closed out that one, Nic!



I want the next storm to be bringin me some cooler weather


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good last post in the other one Nic!!!



Agreed


----------



## rydert (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Little did I know that when I took that picture last year on Seminole, that it would be how I would remember Gerald.



that was a good way to close that one out Nic.........
good job.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, gotcha that Isaac,,,,,,,,, disregard that last text





Nicodemus said:


> Little did I know that when I took that picture last year on Seminole, that it would be how I would remember Gerald.


 


mudracing101 said:


> I want the next storm to be bringin me some cooler weather


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Little did I know that when I took that picture last year on Seminole, that it would be how I would remember Gerald.



It's a beautiful pic Nic & perfect way to close that thread!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nic, you are a fine gentleman and don't think for a second that 99.9 % of the rest of us don't know that fact.   I was just reading along catching up on what has transpired this afternoon and wasn't even thinking about the upcoming post count etc.  However, when I scrolled on down to your post, I immediately got a big lump in my throat again.  That was a fantastic way to offer such a tribute to our friend Germag.  Thank you for you heartfelt post to close out this thread.  This is certainly one time that I will remember the final #1000 post of a driveler thread.  

Yesterday, I thought about what my late Father said about a year before his passing.   He said that he was one of the richest people on this earth, no not monetarily, but he was rich with friends and that was worth more than any amount of money in the world.  I am a firm believer that our friend Gerald was a very rich man because he was surely rich with more friends than anyone that I have ever known.  Yes, Gone But Surely Not Forgotten.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

It IS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It IS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope; you still owe da man 3 mo minutes


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Little did I know that when I took that picture last year on Seminole, that it would be how I would remember Gerald.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, the Jaguar never ceases to amaze me! He was lookin in the pantry and I said, "Hold on, Mom will be home shortly and we'll eat dinner......or supper, what ever you want to call it". He said, "Either one, supper or dinner......food is food".


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs and Nic-pigweed, the young tender leaves can be used just like spinach, the seeds used for grain/flour. Great source of protien and some amino acids. Aint tried em myself though. My milk cow LOVES the seeds


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jaguar never ceases to amaze me! He was lookin in the pantry and I said, "Hold on, Mom will be home shortly and we'll eat dinner......or supper, what ever you want to call it". He said, "Either one, supper or dinner......food is food".



Can't argue w/ that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Can't argue w/ that!



No ma'am...I had to shut-up at that point


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jaguar never ceases to amaze me! He was lookin in the pantry and I said, "Hold on, Mom will be home shortly and we'll eat dinner......or supper, what ever you want to call it". He said, "Either one, supper or dinner......food is food".



That boys got it figured out


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett, I'm glad they found that boy and got him to safety~


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> That boys got it figured out



More so than me on many occasions 

Hey Snow, you familiar with crabgrass for dairy cows? I'm sure you probably are, but I just learned about it recently.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 21, 2012)

It is me and the boy tonight.   We are thinking the cops might it called at least once tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Crickett, I'm glad they found that boy and got him to safety~



Yeah me too Snow! I still don't know all the details about where he was but after reading another article it makes sense why they thought he may be in danger! 

When I picked the kids up today my daughter said that she sits at his desk when they switch classes. She doesn't know him well but has seen him at school before.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got back from the pig farm. As usual, it started raining on me as soon as i stepped out of the truck ino the SUNLIGHT. One lousy little cloud got me soaked. A coupel of the feeders hung up and one camera had a dead battery. Just finished looking at 1300+ pic's and the hogs are pretty random on their arrival times again. 
Check out this group. They showed up, ate the corn, and then slept for an hour and a half!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the pig farm. As usual, it started raining on me as soon as i stepped out of the truck ino the SUNLIGHT. One lousy little cloud got me soaked. A coupel of the feeders hung up and one camera had a dead battery. Just finished looking at 1300+ pic's and the hogs are pretty random on their arrival times again.
> Check out this group. They showed up, ate the corn, and then slept for an hour and a half!



Sitting ducks...........Guess they got over the massacre weekend already!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the pig farm. As usual, it started raining on me as soon as i stepped out of the truck ino the SUNLIGHT. One lousy little cloud got me soaked. A coupel of the feeders hung up and one camera had a dead battery. Just finished looking at 1300+ pic's and the hogs are pretty random on their arrival times again.
> Check out this group. They showed up, ate the corn, and then slept for an hour and a half!



Now don't they look all peaceful....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sitting ducks...........Guess they got over the massacre weekend already!!!



Oh, that reminds me...... that MAY NOT have been Tonka you killed. Look at the size of this boar, however, his toofies don't look near as big as the one you thwacked:


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, that reminds me...... that MAY NOT have been Tonka you killed. Look at the size of this boar, however, his toofies don't look near as big as the one you thwacked:



He is a big un....... he needs a long nap!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is me and the boy tonight.   We are thinking the cops might it called at least once tonight.



 



rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the pig farm. As usual, it started raining on me as soon as i stepped out of the truck ino the SUNLIGHT. One lousy little cloud got me soaked. A coupel of the feeders hung up and one camera had a dead battery. Just finished looking at 1300+ pic's and the hogs are pretty random on their arrival times again.
> Check out this group. They showed up, ate the corn, and then slept for an hour and a half!



What time does that feeder dispense?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> He is a big un....... he needs a long nap!!!



Agreed, but this was one of the few pic's where he came out in daylight. Like most big boar's, he usually shows up alone in the middle of the night. I may stick Mack there and hope for the best. I think i'll go to L Road and unload a shotgun on a herd of smaller pork rats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What time does that feeder dispense?



all feeders are set to go off at 0745 for 4 seconds. They didn't get the memo and are still showing up all times of the day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

and the rain is a pounding the roof top here in Leesburg....


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What time does that feeder dispense?



Which blood thinner did you get put on?

I'm on everybody's favorite......cumodin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Brother just called me, he's sittin on his front porch and notices some music just started blaring caddy corner across the street. Then he notices  4 big posts with yellow ropes around them like a wrasslin ring. Then he notices the dude that lives there(late 40's) is sitting at a table with a mic, wearing sunglasses and hat acting as an annoucer. Then he sees them unroll a white tarp/banner hanging from the carport painted with a big MCW (McDonough Cahmpionship Wrestling) on it. Then he sees one of the wrestlers wearing a cape with a hood over his head, music starts playing and the announcer introduces him, looking at the imaginary audience to his left and right while pointing at them. He climbs through the ropes entering the ring. The music changes, and he announces the opponent, who at the time has his head under a water hose soaking his long hair. He's walking to the ring flinging his soaking wet head in time with his entrance song. He heads for the ring. It's being videoed by some chick too!! 

Mann, if hadn't been for my breakfast sittin on the table, I'da jumped in my truck and hauled butt over there.  

Lawd, I hope he get's some pics!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and the rain is a pounding the roof top here in Leesburg....





Yep, here too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good last post in the other one Nic!!!





mudracing101 said:


> That was nice Nic





rydert said:


> that was a good way to close that one out Nic.........
> good job.............





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, you are a fine gentleman and don't think for a second that 99.9 % of the rest of us don't know that fact.   I was just reading along catching up on what has transpired this afternoon and wasn't even thinking about the upcoming post count etc.  However, when I scrolled on down to your post, I immediately got a big lump in my throat again.  That was a fantastic way to offer such a tribute to our friend Germag.  Thank you for you heartfelt post to close out this thread.  This is certainly one time that I will remember the final #1000 post of a driveler thread.
> 
> Yesterday, I thought about what my late Father said about a year before his passing.   He said that he was one of the richest people on this earth, no not monetarily, but he was rich with friends and that was worth more than any amount of money in the world.  I am a firm believer that our friend Gerald was a very rich man because he was surely rich with more friends than anyone that I have ever known.  Yes, Gone But Surely Not Forgotten.



Wish there was someway to keep that Dribler at the top so newbees and future members could see how you don't have to share a drank, or a grill,or a fire wit somebody to REALLY feel connected to'em.

Evening FRINS


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Which blood thinner did you get put on?
> 
> I'm on everybody's favorite......cumodin.




 I take it you mispelled that purposely? 

Plavix.....how'd your appt go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Wish there was someway to keep that Dribler at the top so newbees and future members could see how you don't have to share a drank, or a grill,or a fire wit somebody to REALLY feel connected to'em.
> 
> Evening FRINS



Evenin Chris!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm on everybody's favorite......cumodin.


That's what my FIL takes. 



Jeff C. said:


> Brother just called me, he's sittin on his front porch and notices some music just started blaring caddy corner across the street. Then he notices  4 big posts with yellow ropes around them like a wrasslin ring. Then he notices the dude that lives there(late 40's) is sitting at a table with a mic, wearing sunglasses and hat acting as an annoucer. Then he sees them unroll a white tarp/banner hanging from the carport painted with a big MCW (McDonough Cahmpionship Wrestling) on it. Then he sees one of the wrestlers wearing a cape with a hood over his head, music starts playing and the announcer introduces him, looking at the imaginary audience to his left and right while pointing at them. He climbs through the ropes entering the ring. The music changes, and he announces the opponent, who at the time has his head under a water hose soaking his long hair. He's walking to the ring flinging his soaking wet head in time with his entrance song. He heads for the ring. It's being videoed by some chick too!!
> 
> Mann, if hadn't been for my breakfast sittin on the table, I'da jumped in my truck and hauled butt over there.
> 
> Lawd, I hope he get's some pics!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, here too.



Thank you for your help today!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2012)

well lemme see here.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> That's what my FIL takes.



I'm waitin on him to call me back. If they turn some spotlights on, I'm boogyin on over


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2012)

You done good Nic


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm waitin on him to call me back. If they turn some spotlights on, I'm boogyin on over



jus too fer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> jus too fer



I wish he had called me earlier


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> More so than me on many occasions
> 
> Hey Snow, you familiar with crabgrass for dairy cows? I'm sure you probably are, but I just learned about it recently.


Yeah.. makes good forage for em  Not much else will grow in the summer cept bermuda...

I think Jaguar has it more figured out then any of us here 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is me and the boy tonight.   We are thinking the cops might it called at least once tonight.


Bet he could give em a few drools and coo's and get yall off the hook 


Jeff C. said:


> Brother just called me, he's sittin on his front porch and notices some music just started blaring caddy corner across the street. Then he notices  4 big posts with yellow ropes around them like a wrasslin ring. Then he notices the dude that lives there(late 40's) is sitting at a table with a mic, wearing sunglasses and hat acting as an annoucer. Then he sees them unroll a white tarp/banner hanging from the carport painted with a big MCW (McDonough Cahmpionship Wrestling) on it. Then he sees one of the wrestlers wearing a cape with a hood over his head, music starts playing and the announcer introduces him, looking at the imaginary audience to his left and right while pointing at them. He climbs through the ropes entering the ring. The music changes, and he announces the opponent, who at the time has his head under a water hose soaking his long hair. He's walking to the ring flinging his soaking wet head in time with his entrance song. He heads for the ring. It's being videoed by some chick too!!
> 
> Mann, if hadn't been for my breakfast sittin on the table, I'da jumped in my truck and hauled butt over there.
> 
> Lawd, I hope he get's some pics!!!






Hankus said:


> well lemme see here.................



That requires eyes wide open  Otherwise, it all tends to blur!


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I take it you mispelled that purposely?
> 
> Plavix.....how'd your appt go?


Naw, just misspelled. I'll know more Thursday or Friday, don't look real good.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 21, 2012)

gettin some good showers right now......sure wish I had a tin roof!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Thank you for your help today!!!





Glad I could help you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah.. makes good forage for em  Not much else will grow in the summer cept bermuda...
> 
> I think Jaguar has it more figured out then any of us here
> 
> ...



He's set me straight on many occasion about something I thought I knew


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Naw, just misspelled. I'll know more Thursday or Friday, don't look real good.



 Keep us informed!! Hopin for the best.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Which blood thinner did you get put on?
> 
> I'm on everybody's favorite......cumodin.



Not doing rat poison.   Pradaxa if anything for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not doing rat poison.   Pradaxa if anything for me.



Sorry, Gobble but Plavix, Coumadin( Warfarin), Pradaxa, and aspirin affect different parts of the clotting cascade. It depends on what is the issue. For instance, Coumadin is a great drug for preventing clots on artificial valves, lifeports, or peripheral vascular disease. Pradaxa is primarily to prevent clots in the atrium for people who have a-fib( irregular heartbeats), Aspirin and Plavix helps prevent platelet adhesion which is the usual precursor to plaque build-up in coronary arteries. If someone has stents or known heart disease, then Plavix would be the drug of choice.
Sorry, didn't mean to be longwinded....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Gobble but Plavix, Coumadin( Warfarin), Pradaxa, and aspirin affect different parts of the clotting cascade. It depends on what is the issue. For instance, Coumadin is a great drug for preventing clots on artificial valves, lifeports, or peripheral vascular disease. Pradaxa is primarily to prevent clots in the atrium for people who have a-fib( irregular heartbeats), Aspirin and Plavix helps prevent platelet adhesion which is the usual precursor to plaque build-up in coronary arteries. If someone has stents or known heart disease, then Plavix would be the drug of choice.
> Sorry, didn't mean to be longwinded....



Yeah, and while I was at the Cardiologist's office today, he said "go ahead and continue with your Plavix". I said, "I'm not on Plavix". "Sure you were, I had you on Plavix", he said. "No sir, I've never taken or had Plavix". "Are you sure? Ok, then Clopidogrel". "No, never had it either". "Well, I thought I had you on it....we're gonna start you on it, I could've sworn you were taking it".

My wife goes to the pharmacy on her way home from work, picks up my prescription and they tell her it was from April. How do you like that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Gobble but Plavix, Coumadin( Warfarin), Pradaxa, and aspirin affect different parts of the clotting cascade. It depends on what is the issue. For instance, Coumadin is a great drug for preventing clots on artificial valves, lifeports, or peripheral vascular disease. Pradaxa is primarily to prevent clots in the atrium for people who have a-fib( irregular heartbeats), Aspirin and Plavix helps prevent platelet adhesion which is the usual precursor to plaque build-up in coronary arteries. If someone has stents or known heart disease, then Plavix would be the drug of choice.
> Sorry, didn't mean to be longwinded....





I have to take a baby aspirin daily and have been for a couple of years now. The least little scratch now and I about bleed to death. One more reason I can`t hardly flintknap anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have to take a baby aspirin daily and have been for a couple of years now. The least little scratch now and I about bleed to death. One more reason I can`t hardly flintknap anymore.



Same here, Nic. Now I have to take the Plavix also..I'm gonna be pourin


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I have to take a baby aspirin daily and have been for a couple of years now. The least little scratch now and I about bleed to death. One more reason I can`t hardly flintknap anymore.


One of the antibiotics I'm on really messes with my blood thinner, I'm taking about 3 times as much as I usually do. I'm terrified of what could happen when I come off the antibiotics and my blood thinner spikes. I've been placed in the hospital several times for bleeding incidents and it is no fun.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I want the next storm to be bringin me some cooler weather



Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.

(PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.
> 
> (PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).



Welcome to the zoo thread, Sonya! 
Just hang around for a few and the subject will change. It was hogs needed killing an hour ago, and now its on blood thinners.
 Or feel free to just throw a comment out there that needs feedback.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.
> 
> (PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).





rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, Sonya!
> Just hang around for a few and the subject will change. It was hogs needed killing an hour ago, and now its on blood thinners.
> Or feel free to just throw a comment out there that needs feedback.



Not too mention, we're a bunch of sick-o's 

Welcome Sonya!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Hh





hdm03 said:


> Nope; you still owe da man 3 mo minutes





Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jaguar never ceases to amaze me! He was lookin in the pantry and I said, "Hold on, Mom will be home shortly and we'll eat dinner......or supper, what ever you want to call it". He said, "Either one, supper or dinner......food is food".


 I TOLD you he was a smart young'un!


SnowHunter said:


> Keebs and Nic-pigweed, the young tender leaves can be used just like spinach, the seeds used for grain/flour. Great source of protien and some amino acids. Aint tried em myself though. My milk cow LOVES the seeds


Hhhhmmm, ok, now I gotta google something else!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is me and the boy tonight.   We are thinking the cops might it called at least once tonight.


 yeah right, like Munchkin is gonna be any truble! YOU on the other hand...............


Hornet22 said:


> Wish there was someway to keep that Dribler at the top so newbees and future members could see how you don't have to share a drank, or a grill,or a fire wit somebody to REALLY feel connected to'em.
> 
> Evening FRINS


Hey Baby, we know what ya mean!


Hankus said:


> well lemme see here.................


 ok, well? whatyasee?


kracker said:


> Naw, just misspelled. I'll know more Thursday or Friday, don't look real good.


 Come ON, I think it's time to find new docs if all you're getting is bad news! sorry........ hope ya get better news, darlin'!


rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Gobble but Plavix, Coumadin( Warfarin), Pradaxa, and aspirin affect different parts of the clotting cascade. It depends on what is the issue. For instance, Coumadin is a great drug for preventing clots on artificial valves, lifeports, or peripheral vascular disease. Pradaxa is primarily to prevent clots in the atrium for people who have a-fib( irregular heartbeats), Aspirin and Plavix helps prevent platelet adhesion which is the usual precursor to plaque build-up in coronary arteries. If someone has stents or known heart disease, then Plavix would be the drug of choice.
> Sorry, didn't mean to be longwinded....


 ok, Robert went "Medical" on us.......... TINGLY!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I have to take a baby aspirin daily and have been for a couple of years now. The least little scratch now and I about bleed to death. One more reason _*I can`t hardly flintknap anymore*_.


 THE worst side affect of it all!


kracker said:


> One of the antibiotics I'm on really messes with my blood thinner, I'm taking about 3 times as much as I usually do. I'm terrified of what could happen when I come off the antibiotics and my blood thinner spikes. I've been placed in the hospital several times for bleeding incidents and it is no fun.


ouch!


SonyaS said:


> Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.
> 
> (PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).


 You got SNAKES?????? AS PETS???????? oh lawd, Germag woulda loved you!  Welcome to the circus honey, ain't no particular subject, just jump in!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too mention, we're a bunch of sick-o's
> 
> Welcome Sonya!



Well, yeah...that too.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago. 

17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.

I spend most of my deer season hunting a shallow creek crossing within 50 yards of where he died.

This is unreal. I knew the kid and I know his dad. 

Lord, I hate it for his family and him.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hh
> 
> 
> I TOLD you he was a smart young'un!
> ...



That has to be the most massive multi-quote I've seen in a while!  Howdy Sista!  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...



How AWFUL!  Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine the anguish they are in right now. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.
> 
> (PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).



What kinda snake you got? We got a ball python. He's about 1 1/2 years old. 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...



For that family! That is awful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...



Man, what a shame!! I'd hate to be going through that as a parent


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


How awful, prayers for you, the family & friends!


Tag-a-long said:


> That has to be the most massive multi-quote I've seen in a while!  Howdy Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> How AWFUL!  Prayers for him and his family.


 just getting caught up........ hey girl, know you're missing your baby boy.............wanna borrow "Dooby"??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How awful, prayers for you, the family & friends!
> 
> just getting caught up........ hey girl, know you're missing your baby boy.............wanna borrow "Dooby"??



  Will Dooby pick up a duck?    One more week and I'm cleared for visitation!  Can't wait to see the little fella!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2012)

Good job on closing out the last One Nick!!...........Gerald will be missed around here for sure!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Will Dooby pick up a duck?    One more week and I'm cleared for visitation!  Can't wait to see the little fella!!


Tag, knowing Dooby, he'd pick it up, gnaw it, then shred it!  He'd prefer to stay in your lap & get petted 98% of the time!

Ok, I done good, pork chop casserole & rice........ stick a fork in me, I be DONE! And watching recorded Swamp People!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...



 My thoughts n prayers are with the friends and family, you too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


That's a tough one right there. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## kracker (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


Prayers for the family.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> What kinda snake you got? We got a ball python. He's about 1 1/2 years old.



Had a ball python, rehomed after she switched from frozen to live only and darn near starved herself to death. 

I keep another species now ..cause they are active and come in many colors and are super easy to feed (would keep Garters if they weren't illegal as pets in  Georgia . )

As far as twisted is concerned...different topic. The trespasser story was....tragic.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2012)

Home after a llllllong 9 hour day ....


..... Wassup friends


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


Dang William!!........I hate to hear this!!.......For you, and the family of the kid!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Home after a llllllong 9 hour day ....
> 
> 
> ..... Wassup friends



What'd you do for 9 hours that made it so long?


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do for 9 hours that made it so long?



Worked.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Of course I would have insomnia on a night the Driveler is slower than molasses.

Evening/Morning, y'all!


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

I just slammed my foot SO HARD into the wall. Heard the dreaded 'twig snap' sound and was skeerd to take my sock off. Dont think anything broke but it sho aint happy.


Nope, couldnt go one full day without busting something up...


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Of course I would have insomnia on a night the Driveler is slower than molasses.
> 
> Evening/Morning, y'all!



Hey miz Belle.



Gotta retire early tonight so i can get up early while the cable man does his thing before work...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 22, 2012)

sho is quiet in here


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

That it is...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Of course I would have insomnia on a night the Driveler is slower than molasses.
> 
> Evening/Morning, y'all!



Dng...I knew I shoulda come to the keyboard earlier when I couldn't sleep!


----------



## kracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Gobble but Plavix, Coumadin( Warfarin), Pradaxa, and aspirin affect different parts of the clotting cascade. It depends on what is the issue. For instance, Coumadin is a great drug for preventing clots on artificial valves, lifeports, or peripheral vascular disease. Pradaxa is primarily to prevent clots in the atrium for people who have a-fib( irregular heartbeats), Aspirin and Plavix helps prevent platelet adhesion which is the usual precursor to plaque build-up in coronary arteries. If someone has stents or known heart disease, then Plavix would be the drug of choice.
> Sorry, didn't mean to be longwinded....



Well thanks.  My kardio....chard....codio....heart doctor told me that it will eventually be coumadin or pradaxa for me if the afib gets worse but it is not due to a valve but electrical.

Here is humpday's morning blood thinner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Mernin GW, errybuddy. Did I miss much in the brief 5 hours away from the keyboard?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin GW, errybuddy. Did I miss much in the brief 5 hours away from the keyboard?



nope.  1.5" IMBY yesterday at about 4.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope.  1.5" IMBY yesterday at about 4.



0" imby........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, MC,  and to the rest of the drivelers out there this morning.  Hope all will have a productive day today.

Now I will gladly take a couple of cups of that fine coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, MC,  and to the rest of the drivelers out there this morning.  Hope all will have a productive day today.
> 
> Now I will gladly take a couple of cups of that fine coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.



If you can handle a couple of today's XL size, you might shake rattle and roll through the day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you can handle a couple of today's XL size, you might shake rattle and roll through the day.



Gobblin, that cup reminds me of the "all day suckers" that I remember when I was  a kid.  You are right, if I drank a couple of those size cups of your coffee, I would be dancing on the ceiling, shaking, rattling and rolling all over town probably.  


I notice that on the right side of my screen now is a bunch of HAWT cougars looking back at me.  Dang, I didn't know that even when you dreamed about something, Google was able to post enticing information about it soon thereafter.  I believe Google must have ESP or maybe ESPN or maybe ESPN2 or something.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine has a GNC add  Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, that cup reminds me of the "all day suckers" that I remember when I was  a kid.  You are right, if I drank a couple of those size cups of your coffee, I would be dancing on the ceiling, shaking, rattling and rolling all over town probably.
> 
> 
> I notice that on the right side of my screen now is a bunch of HAWT cougars looking back at me.  Dang, I didn't know that even when you dreamed about something, Google was able to post enticing information about it soon thereafter.  I believe Google must have ESP or maybe ESPN or maybe ESPN2 or something.





Hankus said:


> Mine has a GNC add  Mornin



So Hankus has been googling health food and fitness products and Eagle Eye, well, he's been a bad bad boy...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

Mornin folks.  How ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.  How ya'll are?



limpin but alive  mornin every one.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, 4 hours of sleep is better than none, right? 

Good morning, everyone!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mine has a GNC add  Mornin



Stephanie is still 2 miles away from me.






Mornin Everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, 4 hours of sleep is better than none, right?
> 
> Good morning, everyone!!



thats all i ever get!! and most times its broken  what i would give to be able to sleep all night!

good mornin Gabelle


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats all i ever get!! and most times its broken  what i would give to be able to sleep all night!
> 
> good mornin Gabelle



Usually I sleep pretty well, but then there are times insomnia flares. Wide awake even though I'm exhausted. 

What's worse, I always said that I'd love to take back all those napping opportunities I refused when I was a kid. They don't even have naps in kindergarten anymore!  Those poor children won't be able to complain about that when they're adults!! 

Good morning, btw!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, 4 hours of sleep is better than none, right?
> 
> Good morning, everyone!!



I got 5,,,na na na na naaaaa..




Workin2Hunt said:


> Stephanie is still 2 miles away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pervert...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got 5,,,na na na na naaaaa..



 Meaniehead!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Usually I sleep pretty well, but then there are times insomnia flares. Wide awake even though I'm exhausted.
> 
> What's worse, I always said that I'd love to take back all those napping opportunities I refused when I was a kid. They don't even have naps in kindergarten anymore!  Those poor children won't be able to complain about that when they're adults!!
> 
> Good morning, btw!



LOL my middle name is insomnia.......been like that for years now, even try resting easy on the wings of lunesta but that was a joke! junk made me feel drugged the next day!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Mornin, mornin, mornin........


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL my middle name is insomnia.......been like that for years now, even try resting easy on the wings of lunesta but that was a joke! junk made me feel drugged the next day!



Every now and then I'll take an Ambien if I actually have to be productive the next day. I hate all meds though. Always leave you feeling worse the next day.

So your name is Blood On The Insomnia Ground?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

If I don't have to get up early the next day I'll throw back a glass or two of milk at night. Out like a light and sleep forever. Natures sleeping pill.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, 4 hours of sleep is better than none, right?
> 
> Good morning, everyone!!





blood on the ground said:


> thats all i ever get!! and most times its broken  what i would give to be able to sleep all night!
> 
> good mornin Gabelle




I guess I am part of this club too.  5 hours of uninterrupted sleep would be a gift from above.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Every now and then I'll take an Ambien if I actually have to be productive the next day. I hate all meds though. Always leave you feeling worse the next day.
> 
> So your name is Blood On The Insomnia Ground?



..... I guess so!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> limpin but alive  mornin every one.



Why you be limpin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Huh? The hot summer nights are awesome. This year the summer has been unusually cool, darn near turned on the heat lamp for the snakes it has been so mild.
> 
> (PS didn't read the whole thread, no clue why folks are talking about heart/cholesterol meds).


Welcome, you'll find out no one here stays on topic for long.                             Snakes


Altamaha Stalker said:


> We had a tresspasser die on the property I hunt last night. Just found out a few minutes ago.
> 
> 17 years old in his dads "bogging" truck. Tried to cross the creek. Truck rolled over and pinned him. He drowned.
> 
> ...


thats aweful 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Stephanie is still 2 miles away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pervert



blood on the ground said:


> LOL my middle name is insomnia.......been like that for years now, even try resting easy on the wings of lunesta but that was a joke! junk made me feel drugged the next day!


Man i can sleep all day , i need a nap now.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, mornin, mornin........


Jeffro


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Every now and then I'll take an Ambien if I actually have to be productive the next day. I hate all meds though. Always leave you feeling worse the next day.
> 
> So your name is Blood On The Insomnia Ground?


Mornin


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I don't have to get up early the next day I'll throw back a glass or two of milk at night. Out like a light and sleep forever. Natures sleeping pill.



What you mixin with that milk








Oh and mornin to Ya'll, gonna be a busy day


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, mornin, mornin........



Mornin', y'all!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I don't have to get up early the next day I'll throw back a glass or two of milk at night. Out like a light and sleep forever. Natures sleeping pill.



I wish that worked. Sometimes a cup of hot tea helps me...but it sure didn't work last night! I think part of my problem is my usual sleep schedule has been thrown off-kilter with my adventures the past two weeks.



pstrahin said:


> I guess I am part of this club too.  5 hours of uninterrupted sleep would be a gift from above.



Just uninterrupted sleep!



blood on the ground said:


> ..... I guess so!



Teehee!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Why you be limpin?


rolled my ankle last night when i went for a run! i was about a half mile into it and some idjit put a rock in the trail!! dang thang is black and blue and double in size!!! 


mudracing101 said:


> Welcome, you'll find out no one here stays on topic for long.                             Snakes
> 
> thats aweful
> Pervert
> ...



man you be lucky!! mornin mud howyoudoin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> rolled my ankle last night when i went for a run! i was about a half mile into it and some idjit put a rock in the trail!! dang thang is black and blue and double in size!!!
> 
> 
> man you be lucky!! mornin mud howyoudoin



I'm good, a lil tired after reading about a half mile run. I cant run to the mail box.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Welcome, you'll find out no one here stays on topic for long.                             Snakes
> 
> thats aweful
> Pervert
> ...



Mornin Kevlar!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin', y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good mornin, Ms Belle!!!

If i get a straight 5, I'm good all day...anything less and i'm draggin.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> rolled my ankle last night when i went for a run! i was about a half mile into it and some idjit put a rock in the trail!! dang thang is black and blue and double in size!!!
> 
> 
> man you be lucky!! mornin mud howyoudoin



That's not good!! Ice and elevate!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kevlar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> rolled my ankle last night when i went for a run! i was about a half mile into it and some idjit put a rock in the trail!! dang thang is black and blue and double in size!!!



I hope it heals fast.  16 days and 20 hours til arrow flingin time!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, a lil tired after reading about a half mile run. I cant run to the mail box.


i love to run but a half mile is just to the mail box and back for me! 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's not good!! Ice and elevate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!



how about brace and keep movin


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i love to run but a half mile is just to the mail box and back for me!
> 
> 
> how about brace and keep movin



No sir! Not if it's bruised and nasty looking. You need to rest that sucker for at least a couple days!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

Less than 7 an I'm good more an I need 10


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i love to run but a half mile is just to the mail box and back for me!
> 
> 
> how about brace and keep movin



I understand that gotta werk all too well


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i love to run but a half mile is just to the mail box and back for me!
> 
> 
> how about brace and keep movin


Gotcha, well take care of it, huntin season is right round the corner.


Hankus said:


> I understand that gotta werk all too well



Mornin Hank


----------



## kracker (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> rolled my ankle last night when i went for a run! i was about a half mile into it and some idjit put a rock in the trail!! dang thang is black and blue and double in size!!!
> 
> 
> man you be lucky!! mornin mud howyoudoin


Who was chasing you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Who was chasing you?



bigfoots and his black panther....idjits bout got me!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha, well take care of it, huntin season is right round the corner.
> 
> 
> Mornin Hank







blood on the ground said:


> bigfoots and his black panther....idjits bout got me!!!



Always tote yer sidearm


----------



## kracker (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bigfoots and his black panther....idjits bout got me!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Mornin` ya`ll. Looks like I might better get my boat fulled up and ready.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Mornin y'all! 

All this talk about runnin is makin me sad! I miss my mornin trail runs!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pervert...





mudracing101 said:


> Pervert



Stawk...Stawk...Stawk


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll. Looks like I might better get my boat fulled up and ready.


Mornin Nic


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> All this talk about runnin is makin me sad! I miss my mornin trail runs!


Dont be sad


Workin2Hunt said:


> Stawk...Stawk...Stawk



 

Speakin of Stawkin, wheres Keebs this mornin. She playin Hooky again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Where the weatherman is?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Where the weatherman is?



Nic you got yer boat ready?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Nic you got yer boat ready?





All I got to to is tie to the closest tree to the front door. Unless we`re at the cabin, then it`ll already be floatin`.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

sniffle, eye's watering, uuuugggghhhhh, I HATE allergies or whatever the heck has taken holda me!!
Hiya Gabelle!  Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Grrrrrrmornin . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mornin folks. I got some catching up to do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmornin . . .


 I got that covered already, tyvm!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin folks. I got some catching up to do.


 well hurry up!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2012)

Top of the morning to you lads and lasses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the morning to you lads and lasses.



Top of the mornin to you molasses...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the morning to you lads and lasses.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Top of the mornin to you molasses...


aawww, you know he's sooo schwweeeet too, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawww, you know he's sooo schwweeeet too, huh?



Mernin Keebs. Did you find your parts?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs. Did you find your parts?


Nope, figured if I needed'em, I'd either re-grow'em or build'em.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Time for some bush-hoggin and redman  Check with y'all later


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sniffle, eye's watering, uuuugggghhhhh, I HATE allergies or whatever the heck has taken holda me!!
> Hiya Gabelle!  Mornin Ya'll!


mornin Keebs!! you need a double shot of apple cider for the snifflez


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin folks. I got some catching up to do.


whazup mrs H?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the morning to you lads and lasses.



Morni 3LP


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawww, you know he's sooo schwweeeet too, huh?



Yup


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Time for some bush-hoggin and redman  Check with y'all later


 well git'er done!


blood on the ground said:


> mornin Keebs!! you need a double shot of apple cider for the snifflez


 got some you can send me?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup


 well, no po po called last night?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well git'er done!
> 
> got some you can send me?
> 
> well, no po po called last night?



let me get my keys and i will brangit to ya


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sniffle, eye's watering, uuuugggghhhhh, I HATE allergies or whatever the heck has taken holda me!!
> Hiya Gabelle!  Mornin Ya'll!



Mornin' Keebs! I hear ya on that allergy stuff. My sinuses have been given me a fit with this hot/cold weather stuff. Hope you feel better quick!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrmornin . . .



Stawk stawk stawk...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> let me get my keys and i will brangit to ya





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin' Keebs! I hear ya on that allergy stuff. My sinuses have been given me a fit with this hot/cold weather stuff. Hope you feel better quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Stawk stawk stawk...


 thanks and I hope you get out of your insomnia phase soon too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs, looks like our drought might be fixin` to end.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin' Keebs! I hear ya on that allergy stuff. My sinuses have been given me a fit with this hot/cold weather stuff. Hope you feel better quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Stawk stawk stawk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, looks like our drought might be fixin` to end.



 thats a good thang

mornin Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Howdy Blood.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks and I hope you get out of your insomnia phase soon too!



I think insomnia and I just had a one night stand.  Hopefully it will go on and bug someone else tonight.



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Heehee


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, looks like our drought might be fixin` to end.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm ready fo lunch


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Lunch?? At 20-til 11?? That's a little early.

I'm having a late breakfast...a BIG hot bowl of GRITS!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Lunch?? At 20-til 11?? That's a little early.
> 
> I'm having a late breakfast...a BIG hot bowl of GRITS!



Ask Blood on the Insomnia Ground what time he has lunch ifin ya think 10:40 is early.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ask Blood on the Insomnia Ground what time he has lunch ifin ya think 10:40 is early.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hi Keebs.  Hope all your parts are in place this mornin.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ask Blood on the Insomnia Ground what time he has lunch ifin ya think 10:40 is early.



Probably whenever his stomach tells him to eat!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hi Keebs.  Hope all your parts are in place this mornin.


 Mernin........... uuuhhh, uuummm, well, I *think* they are, but you know how it is when you start falling apart, you kinda forget where some things belong........and don't.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin........... uuuhhh, uuummm, well, I *think* they are, but you know how it is when you start falling apart, you kinda forget where some things belong........and don't.............





Whiskey and ornerieness helps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ask Blood on the Insomnia Ground what time he has lunch ifin ya think 10:40 is early.



had grilled tuna and steamed broccoli at 9:40


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Whiskey and ornerieness helps.


 
As in forgettin the parts that don't 'work' upon rising up?  
Yeah, guess so!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin........... uuuhhh, uuummm, well, I *think* they are, but you know how it is when you start falling apart, you kinda forget where some things belong........and don't.............



I know zactly what ya mean.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> As in forgettin the parts that don't 'work' upon rising up?
> Yeah, guess so!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> _*Whiskey*_ and ornerieness helps.


 I'm too *young* for that full time just yet.......... lemme retire 'for I start that and for the ornerieness, LilD will swear I've always been that way!


pstrahin said:


> I know zactly what ya mean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm too *young* for that full time just yet.......... lemme retire 'for I start that and for the ornerieness, LilD will swear I've always been that way!



I think you're gettin one of those words confused with something else..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're gettin one of those words confused with something else..


 oh hush!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Mmmmmm, roast with onion gravy, cabbage and sausage, new taters and gwavy !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, roast with onion gravy, cabbage and sausage, new taters and gwavy !!!



Hey Quack, just how much rainfall would it take to slap fill up those pits at one shot?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, roast with onion gravy, cabbage and sausage, new taters and gwavy !!!


Mmmmmmm here too.......... pork chop casserole with onions, taters, carrots & mushrooms over rice, yeah baby, I done good!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're gettin one of those words confused with something else..


oh hush!................. and don't nobody go changing it this time!! yes, I saw it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow. That Waddler guy in the political forum sho do like him some .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack, just how much rainfall would it take to slap fill up those pits at one shot?




Some of 'em are a couple hundred feet deep, others only 20'-30', keep several diesel pumps in the larger ones.

Is it gonna get bad sometime soon??

Laaaaaaawd, PLEASE let me be off when it hits . . .





Keebs said:


> Mmmmmmm here too.......... pork chop casserole with onions, taters, carrots & mushrooms over rice, yeah baby, I done good!





Poke chop casserole ???  Hmmmm . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicken, mushroom and rice casserole. Wish I had some pickled okra or maters or peppers to go with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of 'em are a couple hundred feet deep, others only 20'-30', keep several diesel pumps in the larger ones.
> 
> Is it gonna get bad sometime soon??
> 
> ...



Just get Pookies schedule for the next week or so and you'll be able to correlate the bad weather with what he's got planned..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack, just how much rainfall would it take to slap fill up those pits at one shot?





Uh oh, that don`t sound real good....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

I would rather be fishin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken, mushroom and rice casserole. Wish I had some pickled okra or maters or peppers to go with it.


That sounds good, 'cept I'm 'bout chickened out for a couple of meals!  OH, I pickled a quart of green maters the other day, can't WAIT to try them out!  and I need to be working on more pickled okra too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That Waddler guy in the political forum sho do like him some .


yeah he does, among a few others I won't name..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

That dadgum Quack, now I gotta go round scratchin` up cabbage and sausage. He done flung a cravin` on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That sounds good, 'cept I'm 'bout chickened out for a couple of meals!  OH, I pickled a quart of green maters the other day, can't WAIT to try them out!  and I need to be working on more pickled okra too!



I hear ya sista. 



Keebs said:


> yeah he does, among a few others I won't name..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's one for the Political Forum!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Taco bell


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell


 check your email............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell



eeewwww thats the one place i cant eat... my youngans love it but i just cant dewit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH, I pickled a quart of green maters the other day,


Oh yeah


Keebs said:


> check your email............



How many times i got to tell ya, i cant get them dirty ones at work,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> 
> How many times i got to tell ya, i cant get them dirty ones at work,


 that ain't what your boss told me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs, you got any old weathered boards layin` around?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww thats the one place i cant eat... my youngans love it but i just cant dewit



Mo for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that ain't what your boss told me!



I didnt say he couldnt get em , just me, text it to me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell





Keebs said:


> check your email............



make a rhyme every time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you got any old weathered boards layin` around?


Yes sir! Bunchs of them!


mudracing101 said:


> I didnt say he couldnt get em , just me, text it to me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> make a rhyme every time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir! Bunchs of them!





How wide, and how long?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Queen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How wide, and how long?



Keebs darlin, I believe he's wanted you to start building an ark.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen



keep a lid on it or you will be dethrowned


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs darlin, I believe he's wanted you to start building an ark.





Nope...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

It has just commenced to rain` good here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Need food and drink!! How y'all iz?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Need food and drink!! How y'all iz?



Bored!!! Fixin' to go get in line to get the kiddos from school!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How wide, and how long?


Uuuuhhh, all assorted, got some cypress, mostly short, then got some *good* lumber waiting on different projects............. do I need to get a rope & pull it outta ya what ya are needin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen


 yes you are!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs darlin, I believe he's wanted you to start building an ark.





Jeff C. said:


> Need food and drink!! How y'all iz?


trying to figure out what the grouch is up to............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It has just commenced to rain` good here!


wish i had rain today! 


Jeff C. said:


> Need food and drink!! How y'all iz?



good Jeff how are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, all assorted, got some cypress, mostly short, then got some *good* lumber waiting on different projects............. do I need to get a rope & pull it outta ya what ya are needin?
> 
> yes you are!
> 
> ...




Put one that is weathered up good aside. One big enough to put a rattlin` snake skin on. For your wall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Put one that is weathered up good aside. One big enough to put a rattlin` snake skin on. For your wall.



Boy, I was dead wrong. 

COOOWELLL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Off early, stopped and picked up some chicken wings from the gas station, and then walked next door to Salt Lick and picked up some fixin's for supper. Went thru a good shower( BIG drops of rain) and i do believe a nap with the fat dog is in order.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen





blood on the ground said:


> keep a lid on it or you will be dethrowned





Jeff C. said:


> Need food and drink!! How y'all iz?



Full,, need nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir! Bunchs of them!



Checked my Email,,,, thank ya


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Put one that is weathered up good aside. One big enough to put a rattlin` snake skin on. For your wall.


 Oooohhhh, gotcha!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy, I was dead wrong.
> 
> COOOWELLL!





rhbama3 said:


> Off early, stopped and picked up some chicken wings from the gas station, and then walked next door to Salt Lick and picked up some fixin's for supper. Went thru a good shower( BIG drops of rain) and i do believe a nap with the fat dog is in order.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh, gotcha!





I`ll drop by and pick it up, soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That Waddler guy in the political forum sho do like him some .







Crickett said:


> Bored!!! Fixin' to go get in line to get the kiddos from school!



Get ready to change gears 



Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, all assorted, got some cypress, mostly short, then got some *good* lumber waiting on different projects............. do I need to get a rope & pull it outta ya what ya are needin?
> 
> yes you are!
> 
> ...



Quit ya worryin so much and jus get the man a board!!  



blood on the ground said:


> wish i had rain today!
> 
> 
> good Jeff how are you?



Doin a'ight...got about an acre or so left to cut, was starvin and thirsty though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll drop by and pick it up, soon.





Jeff C. said:


> Quit ya worryin so much and jus get the man a board!!


 you've seen my wood piles, it ain't like I gotta go far nor dig deep!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Got thunder in every direction right now. Reckon it'll be a wet afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you've seen my wood piles, it ain't like I gotta go far nor dig deep!



True!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, just booked 3 days at the NCTS race Labor day weekend at the AMS!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing! 

Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system. 

On Tuesday of last week I had a very brief conversation w/ that man while I was @ the school. He seemed kinda "off" to me then but I try not to be so quick to judge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing!
> 
> Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system.
> 
> On Tuesday I had a very brief conversation w/ that man while I was @ the school. He seemed kinda "off" to me then but I try not to be so quick to judge.





He needs a swift kick and a little South Georgia justice.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He needs a swift kick and a little South Georgia justice.



Yes he does! I read more about him & he was arrested a while back for domestic violence toward his kids & was placed on a restraining order & was not to have any contact w/ his kids. I have no idea why that order was dropped.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just booked 3 days at the NCTS race Labor day weekend at the AMS!!


 work or R&R??


Crickett said:


> Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing!
> 
> Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system.
> 
> On Tuesday of last week I had a very brief conversation w/ that man while I was @ the school. He seemed kinda "off" to me then but I try not to be so quick to judge.


Something tells me your "gut" is pretty good at reading folks, learn to listen to it!


Nicodemus said:


> He needs a swift kick and a little South Georgia justice.


 that's for sure!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Something tells me your "gut" is pretty good at reading folks, learn to listen to it!



Im not usually good at reading folks! My hubby is waaayyy better @ that than I am! 


Are you feelin better?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just booked 3 days at the NCTS race Labor day weekend at the AMS!!



Tried AGAIN this morning to win tickets on the radio. 



Crickett said:


> Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing!
> 
> 
> Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system.
> ...



Will watch FOX 5 this evening. Glad the boy is safe.



Nicodemus said:


> He needs a swift kick and a little South Georgia justice.



Aint that the truth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing!
> 
> Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system.
> 
> On Tuesday of last week I had a very brief conversation w/ that man while I was @ the school. He seemed kinda "off" to me then but I try not to be so quick to judge.



 Speakin of Fox.....I almost forgot, the other day when I went up to the barn to get on the tractor, I heard a noise. It sounded like it came from the neighbor's barn behind us so I looked around that way. It is built up beside an embankment, and the roof is only about a foot high on the end of one side. Down at the other end it is maybe 4-5 ft high as the ground falls off there.

Anyway, as I looked to see what the noise was, I see a red fox running across the roof  I believe that joker came out of our barn and got by me and I didn't see it. He just ran up on that barn till he figgered out the roof is about 12-14 ft high on the other side, by then I think his feet were gettin purty hot


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Just saw a fox 5 vehicle near the school. Bet they was here doin the update story on the boy that was missing!
> 
> Oh & I read they found him w/ his dad in Pickens Co & his dad was on a drug binge & hadn't fed his kid. They arrested the dad for having weed & meth in his system.
> 
> On Tuesday of last week I had a very brief conversation w/ that man while I was @ the school. He seemed kinda "off" to me then but I try not to be so quick to judge.



meth is everywhere, its so sad when you see people giving there life away to that junk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> work or R&R??
> 
> Something tells me your "gut" is pretty good at reading folks, learn to listen to it!
> 
> that's for sure!



In this line of work, most of it is on the weekends!! My dates are for Thur-Sat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of Fox.....I almost forgot, the other day when I went up to the barn to get on the tractor, I heard a noise. It sounded like it came from the neighbor's barn behind us so I looked around that way. It is built up beside an embankment, and the roof is only about a foot high on the end of one side. Down at the other end it is maybe 4-5 ft high as the ground falls off there.
> 
> Anyway, as I looked to see what the noise was, I see a red fox running across the roof  I believe that joker came out of our barn and got by me and I didn't see it. He just ran up on that barn till he figgered out the roof is about 12-14 ft high on the other side, by then I think his feet were gettin purty hot



He was doing the Fox Trot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He was doing the Fox Trot.





Yep...Fox on a hot tin roof!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of Fox.....I almost forgot, the other day when I went up to the barn to get on the tractor, I heard a noise. It sounded like it came from the neighbor's barn behind us so I looked around that way. It is built up beside an embankment, and the roof is only about a foot high on the end of one side. Down at the other end it is maybe 4-5 ft high as the ground falls off there.
> 
> Anyway, as I looked to see what the noise was, I see a red fox running across the roof  I believe that joker came out of our barn and got by me and I didn't see it. He just ran up on that barn till he figgered out the roof is about 12-14 ft high on the other side, by then I think his feet were gettin purty hot


You know that ol' sayin'.....sly as a fox! 



blood on the ground said:


> meth is everywhere, its so sad when you see people giving there life away to that junk.



Yep I know it 1st hand! Meth is the reason I don't speak to my brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Back to bush-hoggin....ain't got but bout an hour left


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Im not usually good at reading folks! My hubby is waaayyy better @ that than I am!
> 
> 
> Are you feelin better?


I dunno, you seem to be doing pretty good!
Thanks, sorta, I think I've figured out it's sinus/allergies and with those ya just gotta "wear it out" more or less........


Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of Fox.....I almost forgot, the other day when I went up to the barn to get on the tractor, I heard a noise. It sounded like it came from the neighbor's barn behind us so I looked around that way. It is built up beside an embankment, and the roof is only about a foot high on the end of one side. Down at the other end it is maybe 4-5 ft high as the ground falls off there.
> 
> Anyway, as I looked to see what the noise was, I see a red fox running across the roof  I believe that joker came out of our barn and got by me and I didn't see it. He just ran up on that barn till he figgered out the roof is about 12-14 ft high on the other side, by then I think his feet were gettin purty hot





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He was doing the Fox Trot.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

My hubby & my daughter have both been battling allergies for the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That dadgum Quack, now I gotta go round scratchin` up cabbage and sausage. He done flung a cravin` on me.




It was goooooooood too !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen





Queen of da kwazies . . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Well, just booked 3 days at the NCTS race Labor day weekend at the AMS!!





Vrooooooom vroooooom !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My hubby & my daughter have both been battling allergies for the past 6 weeks.


 It's too early for my *normal* battle......... golden rod is my neim, nemin, nime......... it's da debil!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too early for my *normal* battle......... golden rod is my neim, nemin, nime......... it's da debil!!



Local honey and apple cider is the way to go!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, you seem to be doing pretty good!



Then I should be very worried about quack then, huh?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too early for my *normal* battle......... golden rod is my neim, nemin, nime......... it's da debil!!




I have to take Zyrtec every day now.  

Allergies are the debil!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Then I should be very worried about quack then, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too early for my *normal* battle......... golden rod is my neim, nemin, nime......... it's da debil!!



Goldenrod isn't the culprit, although it get's blamed for the allergy problems and is most visible. It is the evil ragweed that blooms at the same time that tears folks up.

This friendly public service announcement has been brought to you by Miggy's Consortium for a Healthier America...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Local honey and apple cider is the way to go!!


 Yep, I do that too!


Crickett said:


> Then I should be very worried about quack then, huh?


well, sorta.............. just don't get around him at a gathering without someone with you at all times.......... 


pstrahin said:


> I have to take Zyrtec every day now.
> 
> Allergies are the debil!


I'm having to switch them up now, I'm like Tbug, my system gets too used to one & I have to change it.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, sorta.............. just don't get around him at a gathering without someone with you at all times..........
> (



That goes for our male members as well...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That goes for our male members as well...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

Delivery in rain sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

Where the heck is all of this rain that ya'll speak of????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That goes for our male members as well...





I'ma equal opportunity offenda . . . 




Hankus said:


> Delivery in rain sucks





Didn't even know you were pregnate ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a quick fly by. Gotta work again tonight. The OT $ is great but I would like a day or two off to spend some. 

I'll check back when I can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was goooooooood too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gonna have some for supper now!  





Crickett said:


> Then I should be very worried about quack then, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just a quick fly by. Gotta work again tonight. The OT $ is great but I would like a day or two off to spend some.
> 
> I'll check back when I can.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2012)

callin it a day children.... y'all have a great evening!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> callin it a day children.... y'all have a great evening!



Me too.    Dang I'm late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Wheww!! Finished just in time, raining here!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, sorta.............. just don't get around him at a gathering without someone with you at all times..........






Miguel Cervantes said:


> That goes for our male members as well...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


>


To know him is to love him......................and keep in your eye sight at all times...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 oh, Hi there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

This be one fine singleshot gun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey Quack, you going to Georgia Southern's opener next weekend? Helen an I will be there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This be one fine singleshot gun.



Yep. Just have to be braced against a tree when you pull the trigger. Might want to take a couple of Aleve too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> To know him is to love him......................and keep in your eye sight at all times...........





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Just have to be braced against a tree when you pull the trigger. Might want to take a couple of Aleve too.





It don`t kick TOO bad.  Debbie and Becca shot it. Debbie shot it with a magnum turkey load.  It did rock her back a little bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh, Hi there!









Nicodemus said:


> This be one fine singleshot gun.





Man that's a awesome camo job, you do it ???





rhbama3 said:


> Hey Quack, you going to Georgia Southern's opener next weekend? Helen an I will be there.




Naw, I got about 25-30 peeples coming over to the Shak Sunday, gotta a buncha stuff to do.   If my bro goes, look for a HUGE 40' white, chromed out Renegade, it's a BEAST... 





Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man that's a awesome camo job, you do it ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep. And if my friends want theirs camo`ed, I do it for free, and furnish the paint.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost time, gotta get this place shut down!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. And if my friends want theirs camo`ed, I do it for free, and furnish the paint.






Sweeeeeeeet !!!! 


You seem to have a gift for painting, I think you should try your hand at flowers, butterflies, and kittens . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeet !!!!
> 
> 
> You seem to have a gift for painting, I think you should try your hand at flowers, butterflies, and kittens . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeet !!!!
> 
> 
> You seem to have a gift for painting, I think you should try your hand at flowers, butterflies, and kittens . . .




Is that what you want on your shotgun and jeep???


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

Home from werk ..... bout to go back until 11:00


And i thought yesterday was a long day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that what you want on your shotgun and jeep???






mebbe . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

500 emails later, finally a little grub...

Oven baked Texas French Toast, bacon, and some fresh strawberries and blue berries...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 500 emails later, finally a little grub...
> 
> Oven baked Texas French Toast, bacon, and some fresh strawberries and blue berries...



Just about to put some boneless ribs in the oven, got some cream pea's and fatback simmering, and some corn on the cob to boil. Gonna be a good night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just about to put some boneless ribs in the oven, got some cream pea's and fatback simmering, and some corn on the cob to boil. Gonna be a good night!



where in the world to you find piggies without rib bones?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 500 emails later, finally a little grub...
> 
> Oven baked Texas French Toast, bacon, and some fresh strawberries and blue berries...




Johnny's Seasoning makes some awesome garlic spread, go online and check it out.





rhbama3 said:


> Just about to put some boneless ribs in the oven, got some cream pea's and fatback simmering, and some corn on the cob to boil. Gonna be a good night!





"cream pea's" ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Cabbage and sausage in the cast iron pot!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cabbage and sausage in the cast iron pot!!





You just GOTTA have some konebread too !!! 


And some big ole sliced homegrown maters !!! Heavy on da salt and pepper !!! 
What kinda sausage do ya'll use ??





Daaaaaaaaangit, I've made myself hungry and got another hour at work !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2012)

Quick fly by!   Bye


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Evenin', y'all!! Just to make Quackers hungry...

For supper tonight I made a nice, hearty pot of colcannon with a side of corn. And I just finished homemade dark chocolate pudding! Nom nom nom!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2012)

I hear the tractor in the bird field


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Just polished off a bowl full of bronze scuppernongs from paulk vineyards down y'alls way in Wray, Ga.,,,,,,,talk about fine tastin fruit...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> where in the world to you find piggies without rib bones?


Salt Lick. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Johnny's Seasoning makes some awesome garlic spread, go online and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what we call them down here. Small peas that will just melt in your mouth. Very seasonal though. They hit the shelves and are gone quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin', y'all!! Just to make Quackers hungry...
> 
> For supper tonight I made a nice, hearty pot of colcannon with a side of corn. And I just finished homemade dark chocolate pudding! Nom nom nom!











Hankus said:


> I hear the tractor in the bird field






What ever he's cutting, gonna get wet . . .


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 22, 2012)

I been off a couple of days I just found out about Germag. Im sure im late on this but R.I.P brother. Man im gonna miss his knowledge of snakes and other stuff. This is my first ever drivel post too. I figure no better person for my first drivel to be about. I sure will miss him around here and will be praying for his family. Heaven is definately a more interesting place now im sure....

Carry on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just GOTTA have some konebread too !!!
> 
> 
> And some big ole sliced homegrown maters !!! Heavy on da salt and pepper !!!
> ...




Cornbread is about ready. Since Ma in Law is here, I had to use Hillshire Farms beef sausage.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just polished off a bowl full of bronze scuppernongs from paulk vineyards down y'alls way in Wray, Ga.,,,,,,,talk about fine tastin fruit...





When I went out a little while ago to feed the cabbage trimmins` to the chickens, I glanced at my vine and it has some of the purtiest bronze beauties on it. Might have to make some jelly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> I been off a couple of days I just found out about Germag. Im sure im late on this but R.I.P brother. Man im gonna miss his knowledge of snakes and other stuff. This is my first ever drivel post too. I figure no better person for my first drivel to be about. I sure will miss him around here and will be praying for his family. Heaven is definately a more interesting place now im sure....
> 
> Carry on.



Don't be a stranger. Jump in with us and chew some cud..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cornbread is about ready. Since Ma in Law is here, I had to use Hillshire Farms beef sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There ain't much I like better than those bronze little jewels. Although the wine is mighty good too. Sure would like to find someone to make some likker out of em. I bet that would be better than apple squeezins..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Suppertime!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> , If my bro goes, look for a HUGE 40' white, chromed out Renegade, it's a BEAST...



Got any pics of THE BEAST? 



& easy w/ the  I's just playin'!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Paymaster burgers here! Even though we have a fridge in the middle of the kitchen because WHO knows how long it's been leakin. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR If it aint one thang, it's another. We aint NEVA had good luck with icemakers.


----------



## kracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Man, the rumor mill in my neck of the woods kicks all kinds of hiney!!!

I LOVE small town politics.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>



Whatchu grinnin at Shawty?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>



Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

<-------Hot wings & ML!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu grinnin at Shawty?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.



I don't know what y'all are talkin' about...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I don't know what y'all are talkin' about...


Don't give me that look. That means you're up to something....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't give me that look. That means you're up to something....



Who me? No, I'm not up to anything.

Why? Does it make you...nervous??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Done eat so much cabbage, sausage, and cornbread, I`m about to founder. And all that potlikker...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Who me? No, I'm not up to anything.
> 
> Why? Does it make you...nervous??



Nervous? Me? 



Nicodemus said:


> Done eat so much cabbage, sausage, and cornbread, I`m about to founder. And all that potlikker...



Please stay away from any open flames for a couple of hours..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Done eat so much cabbage, sausage, and cornbread, I`m about to founder. And all that potlikker...



Potlikker, that's what the cornbread is for. Sop it up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Potlikker, that's what the cornbread is for. Sop it up.





I did, and then filled the bowl back up and crumbled more in it to eat with a spoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya'll are killing me. Supper won't be ready till about 9pm here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

Greene728 said:


> I been off a couple of days I just found out about Germag. Im sure im late on this but R.I.P brother. Man im gonna miss his knowledge of snakes and other stuff. This is my first ever drivel post too. I figure no better person for my first drivel to be about. I sure will miss him around here and will be praying for his family. Heaven is definately a more interesting place now im sure....
> 
> Carry on.



Pull up a stump sometime!! 



kracker said:


> Man, the rumor mill in my neck of the woods kicks all kinds of hiney!!!
> 
> I LOVE small town politics.......







Crickett said:


> <-------Hot wings & ML!!!



I wish I had some.... 

Fixin to tear into some Messican lasagna!! 

I'm starvin readin all these posts......


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 22, 2012)

I need pills, powders, potions, brown liquids,etc!!!

I went looking around and found the PF about the same time wife turned the TV to that scarey Jane women.

Head hurts, eyes burn, and supper ain't settling.
There should be a warning at the top of the PF that you must be a student of the Famous Amos Mind Reduction Course to enter!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I had some....
> 
> Fixin to tear into some Messican lasagna!!
> 
> I'm starvin readin all these posts......



We almost didn't have'em! I got the fryer all ready & realized I didn't have wing sauce. We to publix & they was all out so had to turn around & drive all the way over to Kroger. I was ready to be If they were out too! Luckily they had some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I need pills, powders, potions, brown liquids,etc!!!
> 
> I went looking around and found the PF about the same time wife turned the TV to that scarey Jane women.
> 
> ...



I quit going there. It doesn't do anything but make me angry about things i can't change.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are killing me. Supper won't be ready till about 9pm here.



We're just a bunch of supper assassins aren't we..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Mrs. Hornet22............

Testing, 1, 2.

Testing 1,2,3,4.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> We almost didn't have'em! I got the fryer all ready & realized I didn't have wing sauce. We to publix & they was all out so had to turn around & drive all the way over to Kroger. I was ready to be If they were out too! Luckily they had some.



Vinegar, Louisiana hot sauce, lemon juice, garlic salt, and a splash of worcestshire sauce. We love it on fried nekkid wings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> We almost didn't have'em! I got the fryer all ready & realized I didn't have wing sauce. We to publix & they was all out so had to turn around & drive all the way over to Kroger. I was ready to be If they were out too! Luckily they had some.



Ketchup, mustard, tobascco, garlic, honey, salt n peppa....A little apple cider vinegar to taste,,,,,,,,,,,,whatchu talkin bout?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're just a bunch of supper assassins aren't we..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

`Bout time to ease out to the barn to my rockin` chair with a cold Coors and see if them deer are gonna come out in the peanut field...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> `Bout time to ease out to the barn to my rockin` chair with a cold Coors and see if them deer are gonna come out in the peanut field...



Here's you some rockin music.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 22, 2012)

It is one of those irrestable attraction things, they are so without a clue you just want to help.  Like seeing a cold hungry puppy.

Next thing there will be the plot of offing Biden by sending him to Tampa the same day the storm is blowing thru there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It is one of those irrestable attraction things, they are so without a clue you just want to help.  Like seeing a cold hungry puppy.
> 
> Next thing there will be the plot of offing Biden by sending him to Tampa the same day the storm is blowing thru there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It is one of those irrestable attraction things, they are so without a clue you just want to help.  Like seeing a cold hungry puppy.
> 
> Next thing there will be the plot of offing Biden by sending him to Tampa the same day the storm is blowing thru there.



Why not? They can use the same weather machine Bush did to run all the democrats out of New Orleans.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 22, 2012)

If the dems were run out of Nawlins  that is proof that they can't cook cause the food was great when we were there last month.

Time to clean out the freezer, my shrimp boat capt'n says the white shrimp are comin in strong.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Vinegar, Louisiana hot sauce, lemon juice, garlic salt, and a splash of worcestshire sauce. We love it on fried nekkid wings.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ketchup, mustard, tobascco, garlic, honey, salt n peppa....A little apple cider vinegar to taste,,,,,,,,,,,,whatchu talkin bout?



I'm terrible in the kitchen so I just get the Texas Pete Wing Sauce! & yes I'm that bad I can even mess up wing sauce!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I'm terrible in the kitchen so I just get the Texas Pete Wing Sauce! & yes I'm that bad I can even mess up wing sauce!



We need a gatherin so you can learn a few things from the rest of us idjits...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nervous? Me?
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay away from any open flames for a couple of hours..







Crickett said:


> We almost didn't have'em! I got the fryer all ready & realized I didn't have wing sauce. We to publix & they was all out so had to turn around & drive all the way over to Kroger. I was ready to be If they were out too! Luckily they had some.



I hate grocery stores.  Much prefer to make my own stuffs whenever possible.



rhbama3 said:


> Vinegar, Louisiana hot sauce, lemon juice, garlic salt, and a splash of worcestshire sauce. We love it on fried nekkid wings.



That sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I hate grocery stores.  Much prefer to make my own stuffs whenever possible.



I rely too much on the grocery stores!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Dadgum skeeters liken to have toted me off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum skeeters liken to have toted me off.



shoulda fumagated them with some of that cabbage..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> shoulda fumagated them with some of that cabbage..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

Where's Keebs?

*KEEBS !!!!!*


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 22, 2012)

In luzzanna they are having trouble with skeeters carrying west nile biting  gators around their eyes infecting and killing them.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

20 gallons of water on the floor and 3 mops...yeah, that kinda day.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 22, 2012)

Channel 10 just said three have died from West Nile in SW GA ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2012)

slip said:


> 20 gallons of water on the floor and 3 mops...yeah, that kinda day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mrs. Hornet22............
> 
> Testing, 1, 2.
> 
> Testing 1,2,3,4.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Channel 10 just said three have died from West Nile in SW GA ....



This does not surprise me. I'm from SW GA originally, and they have ALWAYS been bad, especially this year since we had such a mild winter. Really hoping we get a nice, cold winter to kill most of 'em off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This does not surprise me. I'm from SW GA originally, and they have ALWAYS been bad, especially this year since we had such a mild winter. Really hoping we get a nice, cold winter to kill most of 'em off.



I'd love to see a good COLD winter, maybe kill off some of these Argentine ants around here again


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 22, 2012)

Look ya'll!!!  Was out to dinner at one of them fancy restaurants when I get an email from Mason telling me he didn't forget my birthday!  I ain't gonna lie ... I cried right there at the table.  He looks so BIG!


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

Wassup folks.






Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yeah that took a while to get cleaned up ... then somebody piped up ... "What about the wet vac?" ..................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2012)

Weird just weird conversation dribblers.

Well it is thirsty day and I have the morning elixir to quench the parch.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gobblin, did you get ANY sleep last night?????  I see that you are keeping the morning, evening, and the night shift all straightened out.


Gobblin your are right.  Thirsty Thursday is upon us whether we wanted it or not.  Thanks for supplying the main ingredient for getting my rear in gear this morning.

Hope everyone will have a great day today and pass it on.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

Here I was


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, did you get ANY sleep last night?????  I see that you are keeping the morning, evening, and the night shift all straightened out.
> 
> 
> Gobblin your are right.  Thirsty Thursday is upon us whether we wanted it or not.  Thanks for supplying the main ingredient for getting my rear in gear this morning.
> ...





Hankus said:


> Here I was



EE, sleep is for those who don't drink coffee.  

Hankus, are you close to the place that you were?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

mornin folks, a day of meetings with some grading mixed in between. Wrappin up the final 1000' of a 3.2 mile cross country course I designed. Puttin over 150 kids on it Saturday to inaugurate it...


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

Good morning Folks.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning boys!  One more down, pass the coffee and lets get this thing started.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

top uf the mernin folks!! it's fridy eve!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning boys!  One more down, pass the coffee and lets get this thing started.




Tag, I love your new avatar.  Mason is quite a character with that special Birthday wish yesterday.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, sleep is for those who don't drink coffee.
> 
> Hankus, are you close to the place that you were?



Yes sorta



Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin folks, a day of meetings with some grading mixed in between. Wrappin up the final 1000' of a 3.2 mile cross country course I designed. Puttin over 150 kids on it Saturday to inaugurate it...



Is it wide enough for a truck, cause that'll be the only way I run it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning....



Hey miz Belle


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Why isn't it fall yet? It's cool in the mornings, but the sky ain't that pretty blue-gray of fall, and the air doesn't have that crispness to it. It's just so not right. I'm so tired of summer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, just booked 3 days at the NCTS race Labor day weekend at the AMS!!


Thought about heading to my brothers that weekend and going to the track, Might run into you



Hankus said:


> Yes sorta
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wide enough for a truck, cause that'll be the only way I run it



x2 






Good morning ya'll. Lots to do today, i'll check in later


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Why isn't it fall yet? It's cool in the mornings, but the sky ain't that pretty blue-gray of fall, and the air doesn't have that crispness to it. It's just so not right. I'm so tired of summer.



im right there with ya!! bring on FALL


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Good mornin folks!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

15 Days and 21 hours til bow season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Why isn't it fall yet? It's cool in the mornings, but the sky ain't that pretty blue-gray of fall, and the air doesn't have that crispness to it. It's just so not right. I'm so tired of summer.



September 21st. Just a few weeks away..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought about heading to my brothers that weekend and going to the track, Might run into you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got no idea where I'll be assigned, more than likely pit road and garage area. There's one other possibility, out in the parking lot at the Speed Stage. Holler though!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im right there with ya!! bring on FALL



Yeah, this whole hot/cold crap is just mother nature's way of being mean!



Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin folks!



Mernin'!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> September 21st. Just a few weeks away..



Ya know, I've never really gone by dates. I always went by the color of the sky and the smell of the air. I HOPE it's September 21st.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah, this whole hot/cold crap is just mother nature's way of being mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the Autumnal Equinox,,,,,,,well actually it is Saturday September 22nd. But what's one day. But neither guarantees that your vision or sense of smell will be improved by that date..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just polished off a bowl full of bronze scuppernongs from paulk vineyards down y'alls way in Wray, Ga.,,,,,,,talk about fine tastin fruit...


 How'd you get a-hold of them thangs?!?! they's my distant kin folk!


Tag-a-long said:


> Look ya'll!!!  Was out to dinner at one of them fancy restaurants when I get an email from Mason telling me he didn't forget my birthday!  I ain't gonna lie ... I cried right there at the table.  He looks so BIG!


 AAAaaaawwwwwwwwww LOVE IT!!!
Hey ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How'd you get a-hold of them thangs?!?! they's my distant kin folk!



They've got em in Kroger's up here right now..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

G'moanin !!!!



I was late for work and missed a meeting, first time in a loooooooooooong time I've been late.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They've got em in Kroger's up here right now..


KEWL!  


Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was late for work and missed a meeting, first time in a loooooooooooong time I've been late.


 what in the world?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was late for work and missed a meeting, first time in a loooooooooooong time I've been late.



It's OK little fella; don't be so hard on yo self


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the Autumnal Equinox,,,,,,,well actually it is Saturday September 22nd. But what's one day. But neither guarantees that your vision or sense of smell will be improved by that date..







Keebs said:


> How'd you get a-hold of them thangs?!?! they's my distant kin folk!
> 
> AAAaaaawwwwwwwwww LOVE IT!!!
> Hey ya'll!



You're kin to scuppernongs? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They've got em in Kroger's up here right now..



They're selling Kebo's kin in Kroger??



Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was late for work and missed a meeting, first time in a loooooooooooong time I've been late.



??? What's up with that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

Grrrr....we need the rain but I don`t want the chance of those longleafs and cypresses crashin` down on the cabin. 

Mornin`...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> KEWL!
> 
> what in the world?





hdm03 said:


> It's OK little fella; don't be so hard on yo self





I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.



That is a BAD feeling when that happens


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're kin to scuppernongs?
> They're selling Kebo's kin in Kroger??


 go fetch more coffee......... read his post again............ then mine............. repeat until it makes sense..............


Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.


 ouch, yeah, that sux!


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning......I love going to trade shows........especially when they are in Atlanta............


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.



Ooh...that stinks! Sorry, Quackers.



Keebs said:


> go fetch more coffee......... read his post again............ then mine............. repeat until it makes sense..............
> 
> ouch, yeah, that sux!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mornin friends and neighbors.

My computer sho is slow today.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Good morning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got no idea where I'll be assigned, more than likely pit road and garage area. There's one other possibility, out in the parking lot at the Speed Stage. Holler though!!


Gotcha. Your Number still the same? I'll holler at ya when we get there. Ifn you aint too busy


GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're kin to scuppernongs?


 Yeah, what she said


Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....we need the rain but I don`t want the chance of those longleafs and cypresses crashin` down on the cabin.
> 
> Mornin`...


Mornin



Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.


Idjit Your losing


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends and neighbors.
> 
> My computer sho is slow today.


Well you ourt to be able to keep right up then


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>


stinker!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends and neighbors.
> My computer sho is slow today.


ppppssssssttttttttt it ain't the 'puter!!!!!!!!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!


 Hellloooo Stalker!


mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha. Your Number still the same? I'll holler at ya when we get there. Ifn you aint too busy
> Yeah, what she saidMornin Idjit Your losing
> Well you ourt to be able to keep right up then
> 
> Mornin


 well look who ate their Wheaties this mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....we need the rain but I don`t want the chance of those longleafs and cypresses crashin` down on the cabin.
> 
> Mornin`...



I wouldn't wish a storm like that with it's potential on anyone...especially after having gone through two of the worst that ever hit the Gulf Coast. Betsy and Camille-65 and 69.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot to set my alarm, woke up an hour later.



I just justify it by saying, "Well, I must have needed the sleep". 



mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha. Your Number still the same? I'll holler at ya when we get there. Ifn you aint too busy
> 
> Yeah, what she said
> Mornin
> ...



Yessir, still the same.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....we need the rain but I don`t want the chance of those longleafs and cypresses crashin` down on the cabin.
> 
> Mornin`...


Got a couple pines I'm worried 'bout at the house......... one in front & one in back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah, this whole hot/cold crap is just mother nature's way of being mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you put it like that it kinda sounds like being married...


Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was late for work and missed a meeting, first time in a loooooooooooong time I've been late.


mornin quack


Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....we need the rain but I don`t want the chance of those longleafs and cypresses crashin` down on the cabin.
> 
> Mornin`...


that would be BAD!! mornin Nic


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends and neighbors.
> 
> My computer sho is slow today.


to much social netwerkin mernin mrs H


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!


stalker........



mudracing101 said:


> Gotcha. Your Number still the same? I'll holler at ya when we get there. Ifn you aint too busy
> 
> Yeah, what she said
> Mornin
> ...



mernin mud


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a Great Pyrenees that I need to find a GOOD home for.  He is 3 years old and as gentle as can be.  My 22 year old son got him, then moved away and left him with us.  We have too many dogs and he is just not getting the attention that he deserves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have a Great Pyrenees that I need to find a GOOD home for.  He is 3 years old and as gentle as can be.  My 22 year old son got him, then moved away and left him with us.  We have too many dogs and he is just not getting the attention that he deserves.



Beautiful dog!! Wish I could help ya, but got 2 already!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have a Great Pyrenees that I need to find a GOOD home for.  He is 3 years old and as gentle as can be.  My 22 year old son got him, then moved away and left him with us.  We have too many dogs and he is just not getting the attention that he deserves.



Awww he's purty! I have 2 dogs already too & my house is small. Hope you can find him a home. 



Mornin y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awww he's purty! I have 2 dogs already too & my house is small. Hope you can find him a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin y'all!





High !!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!



Your boy needs help with some boots this time. That boy can't do notin on his own. Bad raisin


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends and neighbors.
> 
> My computer sho is slow today.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning folks!



Morning, y'all!!



Keebs said:


> stinker!



HA!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your boy needs help with some boots this time. That boy can't do notin on his own. Bad raisin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


>





Why you always  me ???  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your boy needs help with some boots this time. That boy can't do notin on his own. Bad raisin






I saw that,  it's his Ma's fault, spoiled rotten . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your boy needs help with some boots this time. That boy can't do notin on his own. Bad raisin







Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you always  me ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Baked chicken,lima beans, steamed spinach! Mmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that,  it's his Ma's fault, spoiled rotten . . .



Did Ma happen to drink while she was pregnant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Baked chicken,lima beans, steamed spinach! Mmmm



Crikett, weild yo  on blood...Quack's gettin tender and welpin up!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Did Ma happen to drink while she was pregnant?



That would esplain thangs


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett, weild yo  on blood...Quack's gettin tender and welpin up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>



For makin me hungry.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


 don't go acting all innocent now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> For makin me hungry.....


hey least i didnt post a pic...of that plate of heaven


Keebs said:


> don't go acting all innocent now!



im always innocent...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett, weild yo  on blood...Quack's gettin tender and welpin up!!





Awww did poor quack send you to defend him! 



blood on the ground said:


>



Don't worry I'd never  you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Gettin ready to go over to my brother's fixer-upper house. I've got to see what all I'm gettin into helpin him bring it back to life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awww did poor quack send you to defend him!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'd never  you!



Naw, I just felt sorry for the sweet lil fella!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

CYL!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, I just felt sorry for the sweet lil fella!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awww did poor quack send you to defend him!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'd never  you!



aaawww, yer so ssshhhwwweeet.. 

going up and down ladderz with a black and blue foot rules


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Did Ma happen to drink while she was pregnant?





Just a lil crack here and there . . .






Jeff C. said:


> Naw, I just felt sorry for the sweet lil fella!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya`ll have a good day...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a lil crack here and there . . .





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good day...


you goin fishin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im always innocent...


 YEAH, RIIIIIIIIGHT........


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to go over to my brother's fixer-upper house. I've got to see what all I'm gettin into helpin him bring it back to life.


Just ask Jag, he'll tell ya how to do it!


Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good day...


 git back in here!


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

Mornin yall ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...


 Hiya Slammer!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

<-----Buffalo Tenders & sweet tea......mmmm...so good!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 23, 2012)

2 jalepeno sausage dogs with mustard coming up at 1:00!


Burp!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

Beans, country ham and cornbread left over from last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Turkey sammich on wheat wif mayernaze and mustard..

Dang it's the hottest 82 degrees out there I've ever worked in..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turkey sammich on wheat wif mayernaze and mustard..
> 
> Dang it's the hottest 82 degrees out there I've ever worked in..



D'ja get the track finished?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Quack; your boy now has some questions about Copenhagen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> D'ja get the track finished?



Yep, my job is done with construction. Now I have to appoint a maintenance committee to keep it in shape and ready for use year round. Now I get to move over to the Environmental Studies / Outdoor Classroom designs I did and start all over again with new volunteers and get that one kicked off.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Quack; your boy now has some questions about Copenhagen



How many younguns does Quack have?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> <-----Buffalo Tenders & sweet tea......mmmm...so good!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> 2 jalepeno sausage dogs with mustard coming up at 1:00!Burp!





pstrahin said:


> Beans, country ham and cornbread left over from last night.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turkey sammich on wheat wif mayernaze and mustard..


 hot dog *sammich* not enough pork chop casserole for supper tonight AND my lunch today..........



pstrahin said:


> How many younguns does Quack have?


 we done lost count..............


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Baked chicken,lima beans, steamed spinach! Mmmm





blood on the ground said:


> hey least i didnt post a pic...of that plate of heaven
> 
> 
> im always innocent...





Crickett said:


> <-----Buffalo Tenders & sweet tea......mmmm...so good!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> 2 jalepeno sausage dogs with mustard coming up at 1:00!
> 
> 
> Burp!





pstrahin said:


> Beans, country ham and cornbread left over from last night.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turkey sammich on wheat wif mayernaze and mustard..
> 
> Dang it's the hottest 82 degrees out there I've ever worked in..



Thanks, y'all! Now I'm hungry!!!



blood on the ground said:


> aaawww, yer so ssshhhwwweeet..
> 
> going up and down ladderz with a black and blue foot rules



 You should know better, crazy man!



slip said:


> Mornin yall ...



Morning...er...afternoon, Slip!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, my job is done with construction. Now I have to appoint a maintenance committee to keep it in shape and ready for use year round. Now I get to move over to the Environmental Studies / Outdoor Classroom designs I did and start all over again with new volunteers and get that one kicked off.



Good deal.  I hope the kids enjoy and appreciate your efforts!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good deal.  I hope the kids enjoy and appreciate your efforts!



It is for the chilluns... Hopefully we'll be able to have a public 5k fundraising run on this course this spring as well..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Quack; your boy now has some questions about Copenhagen




Grrrrrrrrr...





pstrahin said:


> How many younguns does Quack have?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hot dog *sammich* not enough pork chop casserole for supper tonight AND my lunch today..........


Sowwy....I usually have a sandwich but decided to cook the last of the tenders! 



Keebs said:


> we done lost count..............



Took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is for the chilluns... Hopefully we'll be able to have a public 5k fundraising run on this course this spring as well..


your a great American!!!


Crickett said:


> Sowwy....I usually have a sandwich but decided to cook the last of the tenders!
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right outta my mouth!



howdy Cricket


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks, y'all! Now I'm hungry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who you callin crazy women


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> your a great American!!!
> 
> 
> howdy Cricket



Hiya!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Sowwy....I usually have a sandwich but decided to cook the last of the tenders!
> Took the words right outta my mouth!





blood on the ground said:


> your a great American!!!
> 
> 
> howdy Cricket


 It's pronounced "AahMur-i-can"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Got up to go pee, but ended up at the refrigerator eating hot wangs ??? 






Sounds like there's a bee in my modem???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up to go pee, but ended up at the refrigerator eating hot wangs ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not your modem. It's the hot sauce burning a hole in your brain silly.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up to go pee, but ended up at the refrigerator eating hot wangs ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So; have you made water yet or do you still have to go?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Whoooaaaa, big thunder boomer!!!!!!!!  and RAIN!!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got up to go pee, but ended up at the refrigerator eating hot wangs ???
> Sounds like there's a bee in my modem???





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not your modem. It's the hot sauce burning a hole in your brain silly.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So; have you made water yet or do you still have to go?


Aaaawwww, showin off your Daddy skillz, how Cute!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Whoooaaaa, big thunder boomer!!!!!!!!  and RAIN!!!!!



Lucky. I love a good storm and we just aint had none lately.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww, showin off your Daddy skillz, how Cute!!!!!



I don't want the little fella to hurt himself


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lucky. I love a good storm and we just aint had none lately.


 I just wish I could be either on my porch or in a hammock while it's doing this though!!!


hdm03 said:


> I don't want the little fella to hurt himself


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Brother's house is gonna need a lot of work, but mostly cosmetic.  

I got my scrap iron man, Ol Johnny, to come by and he's hauling off an old stove, dishwasher, washer and dryer (that work) and are in good shape. He's also cleaning out and hauling off the contents of the storage bldg in back. That made my brother's day...now he doesn't have to mess with any of that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother's house is gonna need a lot of work, but mostly cosmetic.
> 
> I got my scrap iron man, Ol Johnny, to come by and he's hauling off an old stove, dishwasher, washer and dryer (that work) and are in good shape. He's also cleaning out and hauling off the contents of the storage bldg in back. That made my brother's day...now he doesn't have to mess with any of that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2012)

I need to no how to make fried pies.....any help from the ladyz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not your modem. It's the hot sauce burning a hole in your brain silly.




Ohhhhhhhh, well I wish it would stop, it's rather annoying.





hdm03 said:


> So; have you made water yet or do you still have to go?





 I can't remember, but I don't think so ??



I'ma give it a try . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Y'all reckon I outta go get a card or somethin for MizT


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all reckon I outta go get a card or somethin for MizT



Naw; I wouldn't worry about that.  Just smack her on the hiney and say; "you're welcome honey."


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Naw; I wouldn't worry about that.  Just smack her on the hiney and say; "you're welcome honey."



Hmmmmmmm.......that would be easier!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all reckon I outta go get a card or somethin for MizT





hdm03 said:


> Naw; I wouldn't worry about that.  Just smack her on the hiney and say; "you're welcome honey."





Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......that would be easier!!



And she prolly will remember that thoughtful gesture a lot longer than just some ole card.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Been pouring rain here. Oh a lil late but i had grilled pork chops, peas, squash and taters


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need to no how to make fried pies.....any help from the ladyz


I wanna think Tag made some that had folks raving and of course Snowy has something up her sleeve allllll the time!  I never tried before, so I ain't much help, OTHER than take ya a whop biscuit, roll it out, fill it, seal it, fry it......... you're welcome.......


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all reckon I outta go get a card or somethin for MizT


 I know you're not asking that!


mudracing101 said:


> Been pouring rain here. _*Oh a lil late*_ but i had grilled pork chops, peas, squash and taters


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all reckon I outta go get a card or somethin for MizT





hdm03 said:


> Naw; I wouldn't worry about that.  Just smack her on the hiney and say; "you're welcome honey."





Hornet22 said:


> And she prolly will remember that thoughtful gesture a lot longer than just some ole card.




Now where else could you get such useful input???


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> And she prolly will remember that thoughtful gesture a lot longer than just some ole card.



I guess that settles it then! 






Kang


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I guess that settles it then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Yeah but Elvis was Kang, and he died on da throne.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yeah but Elvis was Kang, and he died on da throne.



I spend a lot of time of da throne; so my chances of kicking da bucket during one of my sessions is pretty good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yeah but Elvis was Kang, and he died on da throne.





hdm03 said:


> I spend a lot of time of da throne; so my chances of kicking da bucket during one of my sessions is pretty good





Way betta than the average man . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need to no how to make fried pies.....any help from the ladyz



Didn't you see my earlier posts? I told ya I can't cook!


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh lawd i are so sweepy still ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh lawd i are so sweepy still ...


It hit me an hour or so ago, reaaalllll bad................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder if I should take a shower before MizT gets here, *sniff*, I don't smell too bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder if I should take a shower before MizT gets here, *sniff*, I don't smell too bad!



Define "too"...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder if I should take a shower before MizT gets here, *sniff*, I don't smell too bad!



NOOOOOO; then she will start expecting you to start bathing regularly 


You sho haven't learned anything in your 26 years of marriage


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder if I should take a shower before MizT gets here, *sniff*, I don't smell too bad!



Nope.  I am pretty sure the vows said for better or worse.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder if I should take a shower before MizT gets here, *sniff*, I don't smell too bad!


 And have her think you ain't done nuttin all day?? Are you CRAZY?!?!?


----------



## kracker (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> NOOOOOO; then she will start expecting you to start bathing regularly
> 
> 
> You sho haven't learned anything in your 26 years of marriage


from the mouths of frenchmen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "too"...



T-double O.....to a higher degree than permissable 



hdm03 said:


> NOOOOOO; then she will start expecting you to start bathing regularly
> 
> 
> You sho haven't learned anything in your 26 years of marriage



She's been de-programmin me for 26 yrs 



pstrahin said:


> Nope.  I am pretty sure the vows said for better or worse.



Whoop.....there it is!!! 

Pourin down rain here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And have her think you ain't done nuttin all day?? Are you CRAZY?!?!?



She's been textin me ALL day....I wonder if she did anything today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs you ready????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Poke Chops for dinner....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She's been textin me ALL day....I wonder if she did anything today?





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready????????


 been settin here waitin on you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poke Chops for dinner....


 ME TOOOOO! (again)


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, have a good evenin and talk to ya on FRIDAY!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess I am eating Quack for dinner.  Grilled duck breast with a blackberry sauce


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I am eating Quack for dinner.  Grilled duck breast with a blackberry sauce



Dat sounds goooood!!! 

Goin out for Messican and a movie!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat sounds goooood!!!
> 
> Goin out for Messican and a movie!!



You're comin to see me??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're comin to see me??



Can you make some good Margaritas?? I think that's what she's mostly shooting for!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Evenin drivvlerz 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poke Chops for dinner....




Now I'm hungry. And I didn't even look at a paymaster cookin thread!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Reckon what the severe weather thread guys would think of this forecast?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Evenin drivvlerz
> 
> 
> Now I'm hungry. And I didn't even look at a paymaster cookin thread!



Evenin sir!! Headin out on a date with the lil lady


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin sir!! Headin out on a date with the lil lady


 
Excellent!  

I love date nights with the Mrs. too    !!

(Next May will be 20 yrs... and we be still on our honeymoon!  )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can you make some good Margaritas?? I think that's what she's mostly shooting for!!



Sure, send her on u,,,,,,,,I mean y'all come on..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

1 mo hour !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, if you can't find exactly what you want online, make it out of hard foam and a discarded flexible camera ( no not a colonoscopy scope) case:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if you can't find exactly what you want online, make it out of hard foam and a discarded flexible camera ( no not a colonoscopy scope) case:


Pretty snazzy there Pookie..


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

Dad picked up some slop from Wendys on the way home .... gawd now i remember why i dont eat fast food ... blech.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, if you can't find exactly what you want online, make it out of hard foam and a discarded flexible camera ( no not a colonoscopy scope) case:





You shootin blunts??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pretty snazzy there Pookie..



Thanks, Hugh. Wish i had better foam to work with to cut perfectly level holes but this'll do for time being. Just had a heck of a time trying to keep fletching straight in a cardboard box.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shootin blunts??



I thought blunts were for smo,,,,,,,,,,,uhh, nevermind...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shootin blunts??




The practice heads and broadheads are in that plastic case in the upper right corner.
But, i like the way you think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Hugh. Wish i had better foam to work with to cut perfectly level holes but this'll do for time being. Just had a heck of a time trying to keep fletching straight in a cardboard box.



Well, if you outgrow that one, there's always this;

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=arrow+case&sprefix=arrow+case,aps,230


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you outgrow that one, there's always this;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eywords=arrow+case&sprefix=arrow+case,aps,230



I saw those but they are too long. I was wanting a crossbow bolt case about 24 inches wide. I settled for this one because it was right at 28 inches.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 23, 2012)

Evening   you boys been behaving up in here today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw those but they are too long. I was wanting a crossbow bolt case about 24 inches wide. I settled for this one because it was right at 28 inches.



got it, yeah most of the CB bolt cases wouldn't be wide enough.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening   you boys been behaving up in here today?



I really havent been here sooooooo yeas 





Feedin done, beer ready, now where is all the rain I drove through today now that I'm home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought blunts were for smo,,,,,,,,,,,uhh, nevermind...





rhbama3 said:


> The practice heads and broadheads are in that plastic case in the upper right corner.
> But, i like the way you think.










Tag-a-long said:


> Evening   you boys been behaving up in here today?




You KNOW it!!! I'm outta here peeps !!! 




Hankus said:


> I really havent been here sooooooo yeas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hiya neph, biya neph !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening   you boys been behaving up in here today?



Hey 



Hankus said:


> I really havent been here sooooooo yeas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I really havent been here sooooooo yeas
> 
> Feedin done, beer ready, now where is all the rain I drove through today now that I'm home





Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it!!! I'm outta here peeps !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey



GOOOOOD!    den I din't miss nuthin...OK ya'll can start the party now!  How 'bout ya'll send RB a PM and remind him it's pert near September and he ain't taken the first vacation day yet!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Evening folks...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pizza with every topping that will fit for me, and pepperoni for the wimmens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Evening folks...



Dugeeeeeee


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dugeeeeeee



What up bro


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

yep I done drinkined til I dont care if it rains


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> What up bro



Just werkin and losin weight. Tryin to get down to just fat instead of dang fat.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just werkin and losin weight. Tryin to get down to just fat instead of dang fat.



I hear ya...I need to do the same on the losing weight thing. Was doing good then got comfortable again..lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> I hear ya...I need to do the same on the losing weight thing. Was doing good then got comfortable again..lol



Funny how good,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,food will do that to you..


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep I done drinkined til I dont care if it rains



Always smooth


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> I hear ya...I need to do the same on the losing weight thing. Was doing good then got comfortable again..lol



Season is comin...........ditch the truck an 4wheeler. Hunt daily, shoot plenty of does. Bet you git in shape


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Season is comin...........ditch the truck an 4wheeler. Hunt daily, shoot plenty of does. Bet you git in shape



Yea been thinking of useing the bike this year instead of 4wheeler but chase the does instead


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Yea been thinking of useing the bike this year instead of 4wheeler but chase the does instead



This weight loss plan only works until you catch one


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This weight loss plan only works until you catch one



That's why I'm comfortable again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> That's why I'm comfortable again


 yeah, I heard.......... howyadoin other'n that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Season is comin...........ditch the truck an 4wheeler. Hunt daily, shoot plenty of does. Bet you git in shape



I'm glad somebody has that option. That last round of 1200+ pic's on my 6 feeders had exactly ONE doe pic. 

I've got a feeder that the coons are climbing up and spinning the corn out. I think some hardware cloth in the shape of a tube on each leg connected with a bungee cord is gonna mess with their head.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad somebody has that option. That last round of 1200+ pic's on my 6 feeders had exactly ONE doe pic.
> 
> I've got a feeder that the coons are climbing up and spinning the corn out. I think some hardware cloth in the shape of a tube on each leg connected with a bungee cord is gonna mess with their head.



Coon bbq


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I heard.......... howyadoin other'n that?



Doing great fixing to close on the new to me house next week...woohoo... Funny how things travel in a small town


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Doing great fixing to close on the new to me house next week...woohoo... Funny how things travel in a small town


don't be so parynoid, darlin', 


slip said:


> ...


Mrs. Hornet22 ain't around to clean up, you'd best be careful!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Coon bbq



Naw, they don't show up till 1-4 am. I'm not hanging out that time of night just for a coon. Now, should he be stupid enough to be there come morning time..... a Rage broadhead oughta just about cut him in half.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. Hornet22 ain't around to clean up, you'd best be careful!



Well then ill be sure to leave the mess for when she returns.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. Hornet22 ain't around to clean up, you'd best be careful!





slip said:


> Well then ill be sure to leave the mess for when she returns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright folks maybe it won't be so long till I'm back next time...Y'all,keep um strait in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Alright folks maybe it won't be so long till I'm back next time...Y'all,keep um strait in here



Fine, y'all all just leave...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


>


Guess I should have Thread Killer under my username!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


G'night Keebs


RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Dont clean that up ...


Hankus said:


>


Nite Hankus


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2012)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS THIS MORNING !!!  

Now get you tails out of bed and be a productive citizen today.  But first, make sure to drink some of Gobblin's fine coffee.  

Carry on.


----------



## kracker (Aug 24, 2012)

Morning Eagle Eye and everyone else...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2012)

morning to those sneaking in after the 54 minute ban.   Sometimes called server back up or the white screen of death.

Well here is the morning brew or at least the first pot of 'wake me up and make me go.'







OH and happy POETS day too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good Morning Kracker and Gobblin.  You are right, that dang white screen every morning is a pain in the rear.  Of course, I think that only a very few of us ever see it and the rest know nothing about what a pain it is when you are all dressed up with no place to go !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah that screen will make ya wonder


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2012)

I smell coffeeeeeeeee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell coffeeeeeeeee.



thats not cwoffee


good morning children.........its fryday, and you know what that means.....almost mundy!!! dont choot me please dont choot me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

11 1/2 mo hours . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 1/2 mo hours . . .



Seven  here


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Friday mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good morning. Done had my bisquit, tea, time to do a lil work. I'll check in later when all the sleepy heads come in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Mornin, I say mornin!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Didn't you see my earlier posts? I told ya I can't cook!


bet yer pullin my leg 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, I say mornin!!



mornin jeff


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 1/2 mo hours . . .



Bird field ain got wet yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bet yer pullin my leg
> 
> 
> mornin jeff




Mernin blood


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, I say mornin!!



Fog Horn Leg Horn, they just don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Fog Horn Leg Horn, they just don't make em like that anymore.



Mornin P.....

I know, I couldn't resist!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin P.....
> 
> I know, I couldn't resist!



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bird field ain got wet yet





Good deal !!! 




Will spend a good portion of tomorrow on the tractor.
Just put a new set of blades on the hawg, the other ones were so wore out they were 3" shorter than the new ones!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...I'd say they were a little on the worn side!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 24, 2012)

Morning folks 

Just making a pass thru to say my howdys...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

im just about ready to eat lunch ........ hungry tadef this mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Just making a pass thru to say my howdys...



Mornin Kim, stay safe!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Oh Really??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Really??


 _*REALLY!*_


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2012)

Mornin` folks. I hope ya`ll have a great weekend and fine week next week.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. I hope ya`ll have a great weekend and fine week next week.


 You too, Nic, hey, do me a favor, give the Mrs. a big 'ol hug for me, K? Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You too, Nic, hey, do me a favor, give the Mrs. a big 'ol hug for me, K? Thanks!





I`ll do that.  She`s tickled to death with that music thing I got her for her birthday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. I hope ya`ll have a great weekend and fine week next week.



Back atcha, Nic!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

morning all........gonna take it easy today.....driving in Atlanter done wore me out yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Just for the record, it was the weirdest thing last night at the movie theatre, at least for MizT and I, we were the ONLY people in the movie we went to.  

 

BTW, the movie sucked!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, it was the weirdest thing last night at the movie theatre, at least for MizT and I, we were the ONLY people in the movie we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the movie sucked!!





Ya'll get kanky ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that.  She`s tickled to death with that music thing I got her for her birthday.


................ what'd ya get her?


rydert said:


> morning all........gonna take it easy today.....driving in Atlanter done wore me out yesterday





Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, it was the weirdest thing last night at the movie theatre, at least for MizT and I, we were the ONLY people in the movie we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the movie sucked!!


 what'd ya go see?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll get kanky ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just for the record, it was the weirdest thing last night at the movie theatre, at least for MizT and I, we were the ONLY people in the movie we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the movie sucked!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll get kanky ???


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2012)

TGIF!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ................ what'd ya get her?
> 
> 
> 
> what'd ya go see?




I don`t know? One of them little bitty things that holds songs, and movies and stuff. Ain`t much bigger than a credit card.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll get kanky ???



I reckon, when that messican food settled in that was all she wrote, we commenced to firin off at one another 



Keebs said:


> ................ what'd ya get her?
> 
> 
> 
> what'd ya go see?



Can't even remember the name of it, she pushed it off on me as an Action/Comedy......I knew in the first 30 seconds it was a Love story with a dabbling of action/comedy 

MizT is the world's worse at pickin good movies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mornin fine folks.






Just cleaning up after the night crowd. Bunch of slobs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon, when that messican food settled in that was all she wrote, we commenced to firin off at one another


Thats always a good time


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fine folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chicken fried chicken


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats always a good time
> 
> 
> chicken fried chicken


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Oh quitchur pontificatin over the term and just accept it as a fact. Chicken fried Chicken does exist...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> TGIF!


Hiya BB!


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know? One of them little bitty things that holds songs, and movies and stuff. Ain`t much bigger than a credit card.


 gotcha!


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon, when that messican food settled in that was all she wrote, we commenced to firin off at one another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the time ALONE together was the whole point.......goofus!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fine folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they were BAD weren't they and Slip was the ring leader, but you didn't hear that from me!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh quitchur pontificatin over the term and just accept it as a fact. Chicken fried Chicken does exist...


 NOT in our kitchens!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh quitchur pontificatin over the term and just accept it as a fact. Chicken fried Chicken does exist...



Chicken Fried Chicken is da bomb.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know? One of them little bitty things that holds songs, and movies and stuff. Ain`t much bigger than a credit card.





rydert said:


> morning all........gonna take it easy today.....driving in Atlanter done wore me out yesterday



at lanter normly has good trafic flow... great road systems, not much of a rush hr, nice folks on the roads, everybody goin the speed limit..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

Mmmmmm, pistachios !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, pistachios !!!


I want some............... better yet, I want some 'stachio ICE CREAM!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> at lanter normly has good trafic flow... great road systems, not much of a rush hr, nice folks on the roads, everybody goin the speed limit..




don't forget no traffic accidents


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

I was gonna go over to my brother's house, but he isn't even there yet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna go over to my brother's house, but he isn't even there yet.


 everyone isn't the "up & at'em" type............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna go over to my brother's house, but he isn't even there yet.



we must have the same brother... mine is late for everything!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> at lanter normly has good trafic flow... great road systems, not much of a rush hr, nice folks on the roads, everybody goin the speed limit..





rydert said:


> don't forget no traffic accidents





Morning D3!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning D3!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2012)

Did somebody say QUITTING TIME.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did somebody say QUITTING TIME.


 not for a few more HOURS!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not for a few more HOURS!


Quack has got longer than that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack got longer then that.


 I know!
LOVE the Munchkin Avatar!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know!
> LOVE the Munchkin Avatar!!!!!!



Me too! Such a cutie pie.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 24, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did somebody say QUITTING TIME.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack has got longer than that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too! Such a cutie pie.



 y thankya mam


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know!
> LOVE the Munchkin Avatar!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too! Such a cutie pie.



 Thank God!!! He doesn't look like Hankus anymore! 

Startin to resemble a lil 3leggedpygmy


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Need to go and drop the kids off at the pool


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

leftover pizza and a nap is in order. Got things all ready for pork rat hunting in the morning with Ol Red an need to take Timmay's hog head to the beetle guy when we get done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> leftover pizza and a nap is in order. Got things all ready for pork rat hunting in the morning with Ol Red an need to take Timmay's hog head to the beetle guy when we get done.



just be careful k?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Just checkin' in and resting my brain for a minute. Oh lawd...what a week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> leftover pizza and a nap is in order. Got things all ready for pork rat hunting in the morning with Ol Red an need to take Timmay's hog head to the beetle guy when we get done.



Just finished a couple slices of leftover pizza....not sure about the nap, yet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checkin' in and resting my brain for a minute. Oh lawd...what a week!


 Hey gal, hang in there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checkin' in and resting my brain for a minute. Oh lawd...what a week!



I couldnt do the school thing again it was hard enough the first time around


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal, hang in there!







blood on the ground said:


> I couldnt do the school thing again it was hard enough the first time around



Man, oh man, it's NUTS. I had half a dozen melt downs when I got home Monday. 

And a big  (that's a hug, ya perverts) to Hanky for checkin' on me this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checkin' in and resting my brain for a minute. Oh lawd...what a week!



Hey Sugar  I've been wondering how you were makin out....didn't want to bother you though!! Once you get settled in and acclimated, it should get better. Hang in there!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know!
> LOVE the Munchkin Avatar!!!!!!


His mom's fault.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too! Such a cutie pie.


Flirting with the Hawaiian waitress. He got the necklace.   



Workin2Hunt said:


>


Somebody is head to happy hour 


Hooked On Quack said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> y thankya mam





Jeff C. said:


> Thank God!!! He doesn't look like Hankus anymore!
> 
> Startin to resemble a lil 3leggedpygmy





hdm03 said:


> Need to go and drop the kids off at the pool


Do not let them drown. 


rhbama3 said:


> leftover pizza and a nap is in order. Got things all ready for pork rat hunting in the morning with Ol Red an need to take Timmay's hog head to the beetle guy when we get done.


Tell Mack "Gidday"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man, oh man, it's NUTS. I had half a dozen melt downs when I got home Monday.
> 
> And a big  (that's a hug, ya perverts) to Hanky for checkin' on me this week.



Cool, but scary, avatar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Sugar  I've been wondering how you were makin out....didn't want to bother you though!! Once you get settled in and acclimated, it should get better. Hang in there!!



Been good so far. The labs are the best part. We get to dress up and play doctor, er, nurse 

Feel free to send a text, anytime.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cool, but scary, avatar



We had to wear the gowns, hats, booties and gloves all around the campus that day...what fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been good so far. The labs are the best part. We get to dress up and play doctor, er, nurse
> 
> Feel free to send a text, anytime.



10-4, I was gonna give ya week at most 

Miss ya 'round here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We had to wear the gowns, hats, booties and gloves all around the campus that day...what fun


The mask really makes your eyes sparkle... 
Welcome to my world!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I was gonna give ya week at most
> 
> Miss ya 'round here!!



I miss y'all too! 

Gotta get back to it. I've got 5 more tests, a quiz and about 100 questions to finish before 11:55 pm Sunday.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

I went to Partners Pizza in Tyrone GA and had the buffet for lunch.  I have lost 30+ lbs so I deserved a treat.  Now I need a nap!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

I feel better


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The mask really makes your eyes sparkle...
> Welcome to my world!







What a crazy world it is!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I feel better



Did you frag the office again?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I feel better





Your britches fit better?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you frag the office again?



He had to take the kids to the pool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What a crazy world it is!!



No wonder i love it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I miss y'all too!
> 
> Gotta get back to it. I've got 5 more tests, a quiz and about 100 questions to finish before 11:55 pm Sunday.



  Yeah...you'd better git!!  

Good Luck!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you frag the office again?





pstrahin said:


> Your britches fit better?





Coupla more and he'll have to buy a new wardrobe . . .






HEYYYYYYYYYYYY  SHUGA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He had to take the kids to the pool.



I dropped them off there


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coupla more and he'll have to buy a new wardrobe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEYYYYYYYYYYYY there yo self


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I miss y'all too!
> 
> Gotta get back to it. I've got 5 more tests, a quiz and about 100 questions to finish before 11:55 pm Sunday.


At least you got some help here if ya need it, I'll make sure Wobert or Helen are close by for ya to quiz!


pstrahin said:


> I went to Partners Pizza in Tyrone GA and had the buffet for lunch.  I have lost 30+ lbs so I deserved a treat.  Now I need a nap!!


 get up & walk it off! ................ congrats on the loss though!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I feel better





pstrahin said:


> Your britches fit better?





hdm03 said:


> I dropped them off there



 bowf of ya meet me behind the barn!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> At least you got some help here if ya need it, I'll make sure Wobert or Helen are close by for ya to quiz!
> 
> get up & walk it off! ................ congrats on the loss though!



Thanks Keebs.  Doc told me to get healthy or else.  I chose to get healthy!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bowf of ya meet me behind the barn!!



Aren't you a kanky one!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bowf of ya meet me behind the barn!!



I think hdm03 done been there, be careful where ya step.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats going on in here?



The usual after lunch talk. 

almost quittin time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think hdm03 done been there, be careful where ya step.





mudracing101 said:


> Whats going on in here?


 nuttin, nuttin at all............................ depending on what ya heard........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats going on in here?



Nut'n


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The usual after lunch talk.
> 
> almost quittin time


 hey, when'd you sneak in?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

It will be a fo day weekend fer me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey, when'd you sneak in?



After looking around the cafe. Thought I was gonna have to clean up Jeff's mess, but he was a good boy. He didn't spill any 



hdm03 said:


> It will be a fo day weekend fer me!


lucky you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It will be a fo day weekend fer me!


I get a 3 day one next weekend!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> After looking around the cafe. Thought I was gonna have to clean up Jeff's mess, but he was a good boy. He didn't spill any
> 
> 
> lucky you.


 I noticed.......... you figure out the pic yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I get a 3 day one next weekend!



Me too!  And the two weekends following Labor Day will be four day weekends again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I get a 3 day one next weekend!
> 
> I guess I dod too. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> I noticed.......... you figure out the pic yet?


 NO!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Me too!  And the two weekends following Labor Day will be four day weekends again


 Lucky dawg!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!


 Remind me, I'll dig you up some & share wiff ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Me too!  And the two weekends following Labor Day will be four day weekends again



Dang. Ya'll need any help



Keebs said:


> Lucky dawg!
> 
> Remind me, I'll dig you up some & share wiff ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Aren't you a kanky one!


idjit!!!


pstrahin said:


> I think hdm03 done been there, be careful where ya step.


my x girl friend found mine one time...note x girl friend


hdm03 said:


> It will be a fo day weekend fer me!


keep that to your self big boy sum uf us werk 6 and 7 dayerz 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!



i spun my chair round 3x when i read this  its faster when you hold your legs in!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit!!!
> 
> my x girl friend found mine one time...note x girl friend
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .


----------



## kracker (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .


Another one of yo chillens is axin bout "louduer" exhaust in another thread.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .


 they'll do that to any thread if ya don't watch'em!


kracker said:


> Another one of yo chillens is axin bout "louduer" exhaust in another thread.


~sigh~ lawdhavemercy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Another one of yo chillens is axin bout "louduer" exhaust in another thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Another one of yo chillens is axin bout "louduer" exhaust in another thread.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Good lord; we were da man back in da day   Too bad they all eat paint chips and lick windows


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Another one of yo chillens is axin bout "louduer" exhaust in another thread.



Can't be. His name is "RaisedRight."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't be. His name is "RaisedRight."







 







Hey, 1 outta 50 ain't bad . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After looking around the cafe. Thought I was gonna have to clean up Jeff's mess, but he was a good boy. He didn't spill any
> 
> 
> lucky you.







Geez....I lay down to take a lil siesta and da phone starts ringin and textin. 2 of the calls weren't even for me, but wanted me to relay a message to someone else


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm back , just in time to get ready to lock up to leave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , just in time to get ready to lock up to leave.



Have a good weekend, Mudro!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , just in time to get ready to lock up to leave.


 getting good at that...............


Jeff C. said:


> Have a good weekend, Mudro!!


 hey now, don't rush him too much, I can't leave yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> getting good at that...............
> 
> hey now, don't rush him too much, I can't leave yet!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits done turned the "Clock" thread into a flatulence forum . . .



Man that stinks!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a kwestyun.  Was that Jebadiah One Eye Feller one of Quacks younguns too?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

dangit............... bye ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have a kwestyun.  Was that Jebadiah One Eye Feller one of Quacks younguns too?



Nope. He was a good fella, though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have a kwestyun.  Was that Jebadiah One Eye Feller one of Quacks younguns too?



I don't know, but that other youngun done posted in the PF too.....he's playin wiff fire over there 



Keebs said:


> dangit............... bye ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good lawd...... how in the world does Nicodemus keep this vinegar down? I just took 3 tablespoons and feel like my insides are on fire. Thats after the coughing fit, that is.
I've pulled about 16 ticks off of me this summer, including another one monday when i checked trailcams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2012)

Later guys have a good and safe weekend, I'm outta here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys have a good and safe weekend, I'm outta here!!



TC, Quack!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2012)

Have a safe and happy weekend everybody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2012)

We havin deer chili tanight! Mawinlaw took the curtain climbers out of town....first night me an the new bride had alone since the funeral im mean wedding!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> We havin deer chili tanight! Mawinlaw took the curtain climbers out of town....first night me an the new bride had alone since the funeral im mean wedding!



Fried pork chops, squash and onions, biscuits, and cream pea's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> We havin deer chili tanight! Mawinlaw took the curtain climbers out of town....first night me an the new bride had alone since the funeral im mean wedding!





rhbama3 said:


> Fried pork chops, squash and onions, biscuits, and cream pea's.



No idea, yet.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No idea, yet.....



Us neither but what Robert's cooking sounds good ... reckon he'd mind if we dropped by?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2012)

Pork ribs, corn on the cob, grilled asparagus Mac & cheese & ML


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Us neither but what Robert's cooking sounds good ... reckon he'd mind if we dropped by?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Us neither but what Robert's cooking sounds good ... reckon he'd mind if we dropped by?



Les go!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2012)

Do believe the weekend has started for me.


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Dang its nice outside here. feels like fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang its nice outside here. feels like fall.





Dang sho does.....



What'd you break?


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang sho does.....
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you break?



Nuffin this time.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Nuffin this time.



Ya sure?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd...... how in the world does Nicodemus keep this vinegar down? I just took 3 tablespoons and feel like my insides are on fire. Thats after the coughing fit, that is.
> I've pulled about 16 ticks off of me this summer, including another one monday when i checked trailcams.



I was just downing two teaspoons, straight every night. You get used to it.  

But that was regular old Whitehouse Apple Cider Vinegar. I got to reading and decided to switch to Bragg's Natural ACV with "Mother".... whatever the heck "Mother" is.  Lemme tell ya, this stuff is STRONG!!! I finally read that it can actually damage the esophagus if you drink it straight so you have to mix it with water. 

I have to say, I actually feel better physically after switching. Supposed to help control blood sugar better and I can tell you with 100% certainty that boiling it and inhaling the vapors will clear your sinuses up in a minute.  And run your 14 year old daughter out of the room screaming about the smell.    








On another note, I need some help guys and gals. Daddy is in Shand's. He's been sick for a month and in and out of the hospital for as long. Two hours after being admitted to Shand's, they let mama know he was having a heart attack and had he not been properly diagnosed, he probably wouldn't have made it through the weekend. They just put him in a room and are starting him on a nitro drip and he's tentatively scheduled for a cath in the morning. We've got a lot of things to take care of in the morning and then I'm headed to Gainesville. This will be his fourth so I don't know how well he'll pull through this one. Please just send some good thoughts and prayers his way. It's a touch and go situation right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was just downing two teaspoons, straight every night. You get used to it.
> 
> But that was regular old Whitehouse Apple Cider Vinegar. I got to reading and decided to switch to Bragg's Natural ACV with "Mother".... whatever the heck "Mother" is.  Lemme tell ya, this stuff is STRONG!!! I finally read that it can actually damage the esophagus if you drink it straight so you have to mix it with water.
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was just downing two teaspoons, straight every night. You get used to it.
> 
> But that was regular old Whitehouse Apple Cider Vinegar. I got to reading and decided to switch to Bragg's Natural ACV with "Mother".... whatever the heck "Mother" is.  Lemme tell ya, this stuff is STRONG!!! I finally read that it can actually damage the esophagus if you drink it straight so you have to mix it with water.
> 
> ...



You got 'em! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On another note, I need some help guys and gals. Daddy is in Shand's. He's been sick for a month and in and out of the hospital for as long. Two hours after being admitted to Shand's, they let mama know he was having a heart attack and had he not been properly diagnosed, he probably wouldn't have made it through the weekend. They just put him in a room and are starting him on a nitro drip and he's tentatively scheduled for a cath in the morning. We've got a lot of things to take care of in the morning and then I'm headed to Gainesville. This will be his fourth so I don't know how well he'll pull through this one. Please just send some good thoughts and prayers his way. It's a touch and go situation right now.



You've got it TBug..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On another note, I need some help guys and gals. Daddy is in Shand's. He's been sick for a month and in and out of the hospital for as long. Two hours after being admitted to Shand's, they let mama know he was having a heart attack and had he not been properly diagnosed, he probably wouldn't have made it through the weekend. They just put him in a room and are starting him on a nitro drip and he's tentatively scheduled for a cath in the morning. We've got a lot of things to take care of in the morning and then I'm headed to Gainesville. This will be his fourth so I don't know how well he'll pull through this one. Please just send some good thoughts and prayers his way. It's a touch and go situation right now.



You got it girl!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

There's so many things going on right now. If daddy isn't better, we're gonna miss seeing our daughter march at her first football game. That's gonna sting, but, there will be other games, not another daddy for me. 

Seeing someone lose 25 pounds in three weeks and doctor after doctor telling us it's a herniated disc or shingles or ebola or whatever they were gonna come up with next, had worn on us all. Shands ran his cardiac enzymes and within two hours, they knew what was wrong. FOUR WEEKS of being shuffled from test to test and office to office and it takes them two hours to tell us what's wrong with him.  

The cardiologist at Shands said the reason they got a normal EKG while he was in the hospital was because he was put on extra blood thinners since he was immobile while he was there. As soon as they sent him home and he went back on his regular meds, he was back in severe pain with nausea. Needless to say, I think he'll be finding a new regular MD and since Shands is so much closer than Augusta, he'll probably have a new cardiologist as well. 

Dear Lord please keep me calm if I EVER run into the misdiagnosers. 

Mini-Me's acid reflux is out of control even after 30 days on Nexium, she has an appointment Wednesday and her pediatrician said she wants to check something and then she's gonna send us to a gastro. 

ERD has been complaining of chest pains as well. It could be his anemia cause with all the chaos, we've been off schedule with his shots,  but he's got a cough and sinus crud so it could be a bad cold. Who knows. 

Fishbait is running the shop by himself. He's been wide open since daddy got sick. He needs a break or I'm scared I'll be sitting at his bedside. 

It's just one of those situations where you feel like your world is crumbling down all around you and there's nothing you can do to stop it. I'm a control freak, this is not good conducive to my mental health.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> There's so many things going on right now. If daddy isn't better, we're gonna miss seeing our daughter march at her first football game. That's gonna sting, but, there will be other games, not another daddy for me.
> 
> ...



Love ya 'hun!    If I could stop the world for minute you know I would!  Good luck to ya'll, it's gonna be alright!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> There's so many things going on right now. If daddy isn't better, we're gonna miss seeing our daughter march at her first football game. That's gonna sting, but, there will be other games, not another daddy for me.
> 
> ...


You have ours prayers also.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> There's so many things going on right now. If daddy isn't better, we're gonna miss seeing our daughter march at her first football game. That's gonna sting, but, there will be other games, not another daddy for me.
> 
> ...



You got my prayers, too. Leah. Hope things get better for you! 

I finished all seven of my assigned quizzes, tonight!!! 

Now I just have a few chapters to do in the workbook and a graded quiz. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You got my prayers, too. Leah. Hope things get better for you!
> 
> I finished all seven of my assigned quizzes, tonight!!!
> 
> Now I just have a few chapters to do in the workbook and a graded quiz. Woo Hoo!!


 You go Sugar!

This is the FOURTH time I have tried to reply...... computer? me?....... who knows...... (we won't go there...)
TBUG, prayers with you darlin', holler if you need me or even if ya don't, I'm here!
Wobert, Bragg's, worth it, 'nuff said......... I swear by it!
OK, bacon fried & the FIRST 2 ripe maters sliced, peeled & ready for a sammich, don't need any lettuce..........I * AM * Drooling*!!


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Turtlebug, your family well be in our prayers




Whats going on folks .... sure seems to be dead in here lately. Buncha slackers...


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You go Sugar!
> 
> This is the FOURTH time I have tried to reply...... computer? me?....... who knows...... (we won't go there...)
> TBUG, prayers with you darlin', holler if you need me or even if ya don't, I'm here!
> ...



Everything seems to be working fine here.


You're just now getting ripe maters?!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> You're just now getting ripe maters?!



Here, too. I have AT LEAST 2 dozen tomatoes on the vine. BIG, tomatoes. But they're all still green


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Everything seems to be working fine here.
> 
> 
> You're just now getting ripe maters?!


 LIKE I SAID........... computer or me....... replies didn't *work* "right"!
Yep, I was dang nigh a month behind planting everything, and I have 22 mater plants putting on now & watching Issac form.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Whats going on folks .... sure seems to be dead in here lately. Buncha slackers...



Uh, 'scuse me?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You go Sugar!
> 
> This is the FOURTH time I have tried to reply...... computer? me?....... who knows...... (we won't go there...)



Nope .. not you!    I've been watching the little hourglass turn all night!  



slip said:


> Whats going on folks .... sure seems to be dead in here lately. Buncha slackers...



See above ... at least for me that's the main reason I ain't around much anymore.  I can refresh the page here and go check out Facebook and two other forums while I'm waiting on it to load.  Eventually I just lose interest or get  caught up somewhere else.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, 'scuse me?



Bite me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here, too. I have AT LEAST 2 dozen tomatoes on the vine. BIG, tomatoes. But they're all still green


 PASTRY CHEF???????? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? I'm JUST now finding this out??????? HOW have you held out THAT info??????? gawd!!!!!!! ok, do you know about mater pies? HHhmmm????????? they are to DIE For,,,,,,,,, according to my family anyway.....


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here, too. I have AT LEAST 2 dozen tomatoes on the vine. BIG, tomatoes. But they're all still green



Dang. Im not even that far north from you but mine already made their maters and died off. Infact im in the middle of getting everything pulled up, piled up and burned before we harrow up the soil again and get ready for the fall crops.

Just taken a while to get anything done, seems like i've been living at work and sleeping at home. Love it though, er the pay check anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nope .. not you!    I've been watching the little hourglass turn all night!
> 
> 
> 
> See above ... at least for me that's the main reason I ain't around much anymore.  I can refresh the page here and go check out Facebook and two other forums while I'm waiting on it to load.  Eventually I just lose interest or get  caught up somewhere else.


Thank GAWD, I was thinking I'd done messed something up!


Hankus said:


> Bite me


really? you're gonna say *just that*???
come'ere, I'll do it............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang. Im not even that far north from you but mine already made their maters and died off. Infact im in the middle of getting everything pulled up, piled up and burned before we harrow up the soil again and get ready for the fall crops.
> 
> Just taken a while to get anything done, seems like i've been living at work and sleeping at home. Love it though, er the pay check anyway.


I've never done a fall crop, what ya gonna plant?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD, I was thinking I'd done messed something up!
> 
> really? you're gonna say *just that*???
> come'ere, I'll do it............



Left cheek


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bite me



How 'bout I just stick you with something sharp?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Left cheek


brang it, smartbutt!


Sugar Plum said:


> How 'bout I just stick you with something sharp?


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LIKE I SAID........... computer or me....... replies didn't *work* "right"!
> Yep, I was dang nigh a month behind planting everything, and I have 22 mater plants putting on now & watching Issac form.........


Yeah, im not liking that tone..Find another or speak to the back of my ..er .. avatar?






I know, it gives me fits some times too, just not right now is all. I dont think its *you* or your computer, its the fourm.


Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, 'scuse me?


You here now, aintcha?


Hankus said:


> Yep


Uh huh...


Tag-a-long said:


> Nope .. not you!    I've been watching the little hourglass turn all night!
> 
> 
> 
> See above ... at least for me that's the main reason I ain't around much anymore.  I can refresh the page here and go check out Facebook and two other forums while I'm waiting on it to load.  Eventually I just lose interest or get  caught up somewhere else.



Yeah it happens to me too, its the fourm and i dunno why.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How 'bout I just stick you with something sharp?



I'm game 



Keebs said:


> brang it, smartbutt!



Soon mebbe


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> PASTRY CHEF???????? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? I'm JUST now finding this out??????? HOW have you held out THAT info??????? gawd!!!!!!! ok, do you know about mater pies? HHhmmm????????? they are to DIE For,,,,,,,,, according to my family anyway.....



Ha. I dunno how I never let that one out. It was an AWESOME job. Never heard anything about 'mater pies. I was a pastry chef in a chocolate factory. 



slip said:


> Dang. Im not even that far north from you but mine already made their maters and died off. Infact im in the middle of getting everything pulled up, piled up and burned before we harrow up the soil again and get ready for the fall crops.
> 
> Just taken a while to get anything done, seems like i've been living at work and sleeping at home. Love it though, er the pay check anyway.



Braggart.



Keebs said:


> I've never done a fall crop, what ya gonna plant?



I know you asked Slip, but I'll tell ya what we got, too 

Collards are ready to be thinned, bush beans came up, peas are sprouting and scarlet runner beans just started growing fuzzy little bean pods.



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah, im not liking that tone..Find another or speak to the back of my ..er .. avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jus hush an fix the forum


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've never done a fall crop, what ya gonna plant?


Mostly stuff like kale, cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower ... and some other stuff im forgetting. I think a fall crop is almost easier because after a frost or two there is much less bugs and weeds to deal with.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm game



Hmmm, kinda kinky. I dig it


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. I dunno how I never let that one out. It was an AWESOME job. Never heard anything about 'mater pies. I was a pastry chef in a chocolate factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i've got something to brag about ... 


Collards, i forgot collards


Hankus said:


> Jus hush an fix the forum



Man if i only could ... its bad on a puter but its real bad on a phone.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2012)

Time for bed. See y'all soon, I hope!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm, kinda kinky. I dig it



No diggin, jus sharp objects an pain. I dig enuff already


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Man if i only could ... its bad on a puter but its real bad on a phone.



I"m 90% phone dude.  It sux.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah, im not liking that tone..Find another or speak to the back of my ..er .. avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gawd, you gotta work on your "smooth moves" darlin!


Hankus said:


> I'm game
> Soon mebbe


MmmmmHhhhmmm....... suuuuuuuuuuure.......


Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. I dunno how I never let that one out. It was an AWESOME job. Never heard anything about 'mater pies. I was a pastry chef in a _*chocolate factory.*_


ohlawdIloveyou!!!!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Jus hush an fix the forum





slip said:


> Mostly stuff like kale, cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower ... and some other stuff im forgetting. I think a fall crop is almost easier because after a frost or two there is much less bugs and weeds to deal with.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Drunk

Tired

Sleepy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> There's so many things going on right now. If daddy isn't better, we're gonna miss seeing our daughter march at her first football game. That's gonna sting, but, there will be other games, not another daddy for me.
> 
> ...




Tbug, sounds like you really do have a tough situation going on right now.  My Prayers are being sent for your Dad and also for the rest of your family as well.  Sure hope that things may return to normal for your family soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2012)

Morning drivelers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. I dunno how I never let that one out. It was an AWESOME job. Never heard anything about 'mater pies. I was a pastry chef in a chocolate factory.




Sugar Plum, from the looks of your new avatar, I see that it didn't take you very long to jump from the chocolate factory right into the Nursing program. Best wishes in your new Nursing endeavor and I am sure that you will do well. You can be my nurse any time (but pleased be advised that I hate those needles).


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin.  This site seems to have a mind of its own this morning and it wouldn't accept my original post for some unknown reason.

I will be glad to partake of some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  Hopefully it will help me get my rear in gear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Good morningggg!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Its an absolutely gorgeous morning here in a stewart county tree. Sun is out, light wind, not sweating, but haven't seen a pig yet. We're gonna sit till about 11am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck, Robert! Tell Mack I said hello.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 25, 2012)

Mornin Folks.  

I hope you get a porker Robert.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 25, 2012)

GOOD MORNIN FRINS. Feels really weird to be at the house with a himacane brewing and 3000+ men moving southward. Said they would call me in if they needed anything. Suits the younowat out of me. A lot different than 20 yrs ago when Andrew came in. Done a few chores this cool mornin and cooked up some sausage n biskits, had a RV, looks like gonna be a good day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Got all my family coming over tomorrow, I'm having it catered by Straws BBQ, we're gonna have ribs, bbq, slaw, brunswick stew, tater salad and baked beans along with brownies and skrawberry cake for dessert.  


Gottalot of work to do between now and then . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got all my family coming over tomorrow, I'm having it catered by Straws BBQ, we're gonna have ribs, bbq, slaw, brunswick stew, tater salad and baked beans along with brownies and skrawberry cake for dessert.
> 
> 
> Gottalot of work to do between now and then . . .



What time should I be there "cuz" ?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2012)

Bout time for a drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What time should I be there "cuz" ?





Always room for one more !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bout time for a drank











Got too much to get done . . . well mebbe just one lil dranky drank . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Over 2 hrs at the Vet for dog shots and checkups.....

MizT ought to have known better than schedule on a Saturday mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Over 2 hrs at the Vet for dog shots and checkups.....
> 
> MizT ought to have known better than schedule on a Saturday mornin





Shoulda got the vet to give you a once over while you were there . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Lawd this old man is wo out...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawd this old man is wo out...






You wanna mansage from yo buddy Quack ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda got the vet to give you a once over while you were there . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Maaaaaaaaan, I can't get anything accomplished today, absolute zero motivation...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna mansage from yo buddy Quack ???



Please. When can you be here...

The 1st XC Invitational of the season went off without a hitch. Now I'm ready or that mansage...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please. When can you be here...
> 
> The 1st XC Invitational of the season went off without a hitch. Now I'm ready or that mansage...
> 
> View attachment 684655






Incalls only . . .



Congrats !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incalls only . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !!!



Aight, if you aren't coming here then it'll have to be drugs and likker...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, if you aren't coming here then it'll have to be drugs and likker...






Got enough to share ??? 





Haven't heard from Pookie's hawg hunting adventures from this morning ???  Hope he ain't hanging upside down from his stand . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got enough to share ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean he's gone to hunting bat style now? Man that's extreme...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2012)

Dude, i just glued a cutt on my leg closed and saved a trip to the horsepital! New use for super glue!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, i just glued a cutt on my leg closed and saved a trip to the horsepital! New use for super glue!!!



Naw, they've been using it for years to close surgical openings, they just call it something else and charge you $1000 to crack open a tube of it and use it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, they've been using it for years to close surgical openings, they just call it something else and charge you $1000 to crack open a tube of it and use it.



Dream killer!...lol
well the lil lady is pitchin a fit cuz she said it aint the same! Wemonz they no everything ....not!
all i no is i aint bleedin and im about ta man the huskyvarna for more fire wood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dream killer!...lol
> well the lil lady is pitchin a fit cuz she said it aint the same! Wemonz they no everything ....not!
> all i no is i aint bleedin and im about ta man the huskyvarna for more fire wood!



Tell her to get back to cookin, washin dishes and washin cloths where she belongs....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, i just glued a cutt on my leg closed and saved a trip to the horsepital! New use for super glue!!!



My hubby taught me to do this a long time ago. I get really bad dry skin on my hands(excessive hand washer/germaphobe) & they crack open. Only way to close'em up is to glue'em!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My hubby taught me to do this a long time ago. I get really bad dry skin on my hands(excessive hand washer/germaphobe) & they crack open. Only way to close'em up is to glue'em!



Lotion woman, lots and lots of lotion..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to get back to cookin, washin dishes and washin cloths where she belongs....



Okay, i did it and it didnt go so well...im bleeding again and it sure looks like i might need a place ta stay tonight! Whad i do wrong? ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay, i did it and it didnt go so well...im bleeding again and it sure looks like i might need a place ta stay tonight! Whad i do wrong? ?



You didn't duck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My hubby taught me to do this a long time ago. I get really bad dry skin on my hands(excessive hand washer/germaphobe) & they crack open. Only way to close'em up is to glue'em!



I have the same problem. The corners of my fingertips (next to the nail) cracks WIDE open. OUCH. Superglue is a must in my purse.

Ok, I want your thoughts on this....would you consider this to be really organized, or OCD?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have the same problem. The corners of my fingertips (next to the nail) cracks WIDE open. OUCH. Superglue is a must in my purse.
> 
> Ok, I want your thoughts on this....would you consider this to be really organized, or OCD?



I would say that you are highly organized...and OCD 

You look really hawt in that nursey suit.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I would say that you are highly organized...and OCD
> 
> You look really hawt in that nursey suit.



I am pretty organized about my OCD. Rob thought I was just makin' it up over the years. Until he saw that. He walked into the room and said "What the _ _ _ _. You have a problem." 

And thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I am pretty organized about my OCD. Rob thought I was just makin' it up over the years. Until he saw that. He walked into the room and said "What the _ _ _ _. You have a problem."
> 
> And thanks



My wife has a bad case of OCD. I love to cook but she follows up behind me cleaning and putting utensils in the dishwasher before I'm through using them.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My wife has a bad case of OCD. I love to cook but she follows up behind me cleaning and putting utensils in the dishwasher before I'm through using them.



Oh lawd! That IS bad!

It's hilarious, but at home, I'm pretty laid back. But when it comes to work or school, I'm up there with "needs medication" kinda OCD. Always have been.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! That IS bad!
> 
> It's hilarious, but at home, I'm pretty laid back. But when it comes to work or school, I'm up there with "needs medication" kinda OCD. Always have been.



Nothing wrong with that. You will drive coworkers crazy  but that's what makes for happy patients. 

Well now that the wifey is taking a nap, it's time to start cookin'  Be back shortly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. You will drive coworkers crazy  but that's what makes for happy patients.
> 
> Well now that the wifey is taking a nap, it's time to start cookin'  Be back shortly.



Turn the vent fan on. If she gets a whiff of cookin goin on, you know where she'll be!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lotion woman, lots and lots of lotion..



Gee why didnt I think of that?! I constantly wash it off so it don't do no good! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I have the same problem. The corners of my fingertips (next to the nail) cracks WIDE open. OUCH. Superglue is a must in my purse.
> 
> Ok, I want your thoughts on this....would you consider this to be really organized, or OCD?


Mine always crack on the tips & in between my fingers. 

My kinda organization!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! That IS bad!
> 
> It's hilarious, but at home, I'm pretty laid back. But when it comes to work or school, I'm up there with "needs medication" kinda OCD. Always have been.




When I worked my desk had to be perfect. I would get sooo mad when coworkers came into the office & used anything of mine & didn't put it back in its place. It would drive me nuts. They would move my stapler & my phone & my paperclips. I would go to reach for those items & they wouldn't be where I left them.  The phone they would turn around backwards on my desk to use it & then wouldn't turn it back around when they were done. 


I actually have a friend that does have to take meds for her OCD. Hers is _really_ bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My hubby taught me to do this a long time ago. I get really bad dry skin on my hands(excessive hand washer/germaphobe) & they crack open. Only way to close'em up is to glue'em!










Sugar Plum said:


> I have the same problem. The corners of my fingertips (next to the nail) cracks WIDE open. OUCH. Superglue is a must in my purse.
> 
> Ok, I want your thoughts on this....would you consider this to be really organized, or OCD






Just flat out KWAZY is what ya are  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

They's some sick individuals up in heah.....but I  ya all.....

I wish I could get this stoopid microscopic blemish off the computer screen 

But seriously, I've got a buddy that HAD a galfriend that labled everything, even her kitchen utensils. Ladel-hmmm, let me lable that, spoon-yep better lable it, spatula-heck why not, etc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

You OCD wimenz need to come spend a week with me and my son. We'll break you of that organizational condition real quick...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You OCD wimenz need to come spend a week with me and my son. We'll break you of that organizational condition real quick...



It ain't that hard to cure is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It ain't that hard to cure is it?



Let's just say, when we're running low on dishes to eat off of we have to get the boy to bring em' all down so we can run em through the washer and start over...

We won't talk about the cloths that he leaves a trail of, some of them even laying a foot from the hamper, but somehow they can't make it into the hamper until it's time for him to gather them up for washin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just say, when we're running low on dishes to eat off of we have to get the boy to bring em' all down so we can run em through the washer and start over...
> 
> We won't talk about the cloths that he leaves a trail of, some of them even laying a foot from the hamper, but somehow they can't make it into the hamper until it's time for him to gather them up for washin...



Know the feelin on the clothes, Jared used to change clothes 3-4 times a day.....we never could figger that out.    He finally quit doing that, but still has an awful lot.

Gonna go fire da grill up and make some NCHB Hot wings


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> They's some sick individuals up in heah.....but I  ya all.....
> 
> I wish I could get this stoopid microscopic blemish off the computer screen
> 
> But seriously, I've got a buddy that HAD a galfriend that labled everything, even her kitchen utensils. Ladel-hmmm, let me lable that, spoon-yep better lable it, spatula-heck why not, etc.






holy cow, Sweet Baby Jesus, really ????






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You OCD wimenz need to come spend a week with me and my son. We'll break you of that organizational condition real quick...




Can I come ova ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just say, when we're running low on dishes to eat off of we have to get the boy to bring em' all down so we can run em through the washer and start over...
> 
> We won't talk about the cloths that he leaves a trail of, some of them even laying a foot from the hamper, but somehow they can't make it into the hamper until it's time for him to gather them up for washin...






Geeeeeeeeeze Hugh, that reminds me of my single days when I had a house on Sinclair. I'd fill the sink SLAM full of dirty pots, pans, dishes, silverware, etc;  chunk'em off the end of my dock, go to WalMart and buy new ones !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Evening, Peeples!
Well, that was a waste of a morning. I heard a piglet squeal down in the creek bottom but they never came up to the feeder. Mack said he saw a squirrel. 
I did my anti-coon slip and rip tubes on the feeder legs. It's 1/4 inch hardware cloth curled into a tube with pointed ends sticking out top and bottom and a bungee cord connected at the top on each leg. I figure that ought to mess up a coon's mind a little bit!  If he climbs the feeder leg, he'll get stuck by the sharp points. If he gets past that, the bungee cord will stretch and he'll just slide back down the leg a foot. 
 We gonna try it again in the morning, but between acorns and muscadines falling, the corn ain't keeping their interest very much right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah sawtooth oaks here are dropping acorns like crazy.

poke chops and garden green beans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> But seriously, I've got a buddy that HAD a galfriend that labled everything, even her kitchen utensils. Ladel-hmmm, let me lable that, spoon-yep better lable it, spatula-heck why not, etc.



Reckon he's still got her number?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze Hugh, that reminds me of my single days when I had a house on Sinclair. I'd fill the sink SLAM full of dirty pots, pans, dishes, silverware, etc;  chunk'em off the end of my dock, go to WalMart and buy new ones !!!!



Good idea!!!!! Fish habitat..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah sawtooth oaks here are dropping acorns like crazy.
> 
> poke chops and garden green beans.



I've got about 8 sawtooth saplings in pots, waiting for cooler weather to stick'em in the ground somewhere out in the pasture maybe.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon he's still got her number?



Prolly, it was one of those convenience relationships, until she started labeling everything at HIS house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got about 8 sawtooth saplings in pots, waiting for cooler weather to stick'em in the ground somewhere out in the pasture maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly, it was one of those convenience relationships, until she started labeling everything at HIS house



Did she label his undies? And if she did, did she label them "front" and "back"?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr, wifey is home. Back to work . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2012)

Camping .....alone....never felt so?? Thanks messican!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Camping .....alone....never felt so?? Thanks messican!



No problem...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2012)

evenin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze Hugh, that reminds me of my single days when I had a house on Sinclair. I'd fill the sink SLAM full of dirty pots, pans, dishes, silverware, etc;  chunk'em off the end of my dock, go to WalMart and buy new ones !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good idea!!!!! Fish habitat..


Wonder if Sultan has found that pile of pots, and pans with his fancy sonar thingy yet??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm slap full 



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7154685&postcount=1


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 25, 2012)

On our way back home and the verdict is in.

Dad has an infection in two vertebrae. 

The stress from being in severe pain for over a month caused a minor heart attack. Starting him on some strong antibiotics right now and the maybe a catheterization on Monday if the antibiotics are working well enough. 

He's still in a lot of pain but flying well on the morphine copilot. 

Thanks for the prayers, might not seem like a blessing but it really is considering that the docs thought his heart was just about gone. EKG has calmed down a lot and he's resting now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On our way back home and the verdict is in.
> 
> Dad has an infection in two vertebrae.
> 
> ...



 For Dad Tbug!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On our way back home and the verdict is in.
> 
> Dad has an infection in two vertebrae.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2012)

For your dad t-bug! 

Thought about you today as we made a trip thru Atlanta! We was almost rear ended on the way back from Summit Racing!  Dadgum idiot drivers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On our way back home and the verdict is in.
> 
> Dad has an infection in two vertebrae.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Ya'll!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2012)

Once more I have killed a thread!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Once more I have killed a thread!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Raw talent..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2012)

Up and at it....we got a heeeep of young men trying out for ball today! Bitter shweet since its my last year coaching my son...they sure grow up fast!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

well with all this discussion of weather I better make a large amount of coffee this Sunny Sunday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it just me or does the dude that sales the sun setter look like John Edwards or what


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well with all this discussion of weather I better make a large amount of coffee this Sunny Sunday.



Just in time sir! Thank you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it just me or does the dude that sales the sun setter look like John Edwards or what



Watching Fox?  they just had a commercial.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well with all this discussion of weather I better make a large amount of coffee this Sunny Sunday.


 If I hadn't read back I woulda beat ya in here!
Quick "G'mornin & G'night" literally worked all night on the roof for the porch....... and no, it isn't 100% for my OCD roommate!
Ya'll have a good'un, I may be in my recliner most of the day, oh, uuhh, today, yeah, it's already today............ now to finish my toddy, shower & get some sleep................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it just me or does the dude that sales the sun setter look like John Edwards or what


 hey there!


----------



## kracker (Aug 26, 2012)

Morning all..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If I hadn't read back I woulda beat ya in here!
> Quick "G'mornin & G'night" literally worked all night on the roof for the porch....... and no, it isn't 100% for my OCD roommate!
> Ya'll have a good'un, I may be in my recliner most of the day, oh, uuhh, today, yeah, it's already today............ now to finish my toddy, shower & get some sleep................



Well hottie toddy it shall be. 






as far as the shower goes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning all..


 HI there........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hottie toddy it shall be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU sir, are a DOLL!!!
Ok, I'm outta heah!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Would somebody please shoot this squirrel? I'm trying to take a nap before the feeder goes off. Little booger is sitting on a limb 15 feet from me barking his brains out. I already threw a jawbreaker at him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Would somebody please shoot this squirrel? I'm trying to take a nap before the feeder goes off. Little booger is sitting on a limb 15 feet from me barking his brains out. I already threw a jawbreaker at him.



Bark back louder!! 

Mornin....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

Choot em bamer, they're in season, why not?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bark back louder!!
> 
> Mornin....



Nah, my sanity is worth a 24 dollar arrow


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Choot em bamer, they're in season, why not?


Is a 7mm-08 a big enough bullet for a squirrel? He left a few minutes ago. Sure looks like a waste of time here. Most of yesterdays corn is still on the ground. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is a 7mm-08 a big enough bullet for a squirrel? He left a few minutes ago. Sure looks like a waste of time here. Most of yesterdays corn is still on the ground. Hoping for the best!



Head shots


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nah, my sanity is worth a 24 dollar arrow



Sometimes I just give'em the palm, if that don't work I tell'em to git! 

Worse case scenario


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

Mernin idjamits...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 26, 2012)

Mernin Yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2012)

Messican sausage and rooster bullets over easy...then baseball time..Boooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

OK, it's Sunday and as promised, Miggy has put his projected Isaac path up on the STS thread. Y'all be easy on me when responding to it. I'm sensitive you know..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

DDD said:


> Brand New GFS is just out and Isaac is a major hurricane as it approaches central Louisiana.  It is actually even more farther West and stronger as it just crawls across the LA coast.
> 
> It litterally gets to Louisiana and just sits down.  It is a very, very bad scenario for the LA coast.



dang GWB has done it to LA again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like we possibly aren't going to get any rain out of Isaac


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)

Y'all must be bored in here this evening! 



Hey Jeff I never did tell you about my nephew's results. They claim he's "normal" & just needs social interaction such as Pre-K. They wanna re-evaulate him in 6 mths after he's been in Pre-K. He started about 2 weeks ago & every morning my sis has to leave him screaming & crying but overall she says his teacher says he's doing great. Still doesn't explain his nervous ticks though. He does ask his teacher about a dozen times throughout the day if he can go home. I don't think he's had an actual meltdown yet. I'm anxious to see how the teacher reacts to that once he does have one.


----------



## kracker (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all must be bored in here this evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff I never did tell you about my nephew's results. They claim he's "normal" & just needs social interaction such as Pre-K. They wanna re-evaulate him in 6 mths after he's been in Pre-K. He started about 2 weeks ago & every morning my sis has to leave him screaming & crying but overall she says his teacher says he's doing great. Still doesn't explain his nervous ticks though. He does ask his teacher about a dozen times throughout the day if he can go home. I don't think he's had an actual meltdown yet. I'm anxious to see how the teacher reacts to that once he does have one.



Wow!! That's good to hear, Crickett. Hopefully it's just something he needs to grow out of 

Was cutting grass, but my butt told me enough already! Done took my shoes off now, kickin back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

kracker said:


>


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

Afternoon ya bunch of headbangers. Hope all is well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a waste of a day......
 The hogs didn't show up at ANY of the feeders this morning, Mack called me and cancelled out because he was sick, the dogs got into the trash during the night, and it got a lot hotter out there today than yesterday. Not to mention a sneezing fit about noon.
Oh well, deer season will be in the next time i can go up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon ya bunch of headbangers. Hope all is well.



Evenin sir!! Ate too much, other than that, not bad, yo self?




rhbama3 said:


> What a waste of a day......
> The hogs didn't show up at ANY of the feeders this morning, Mack called me and cancelled out because he was sick, the dogs got into the trash during the night, and it got a lot hotter out there today than yesterday. Not to mention a sneezing fit about noon.
> Oh well, deer season will be in the next time i can go up there.



A=for effort, as always bammer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin sir!! Ate too much, other than that, not bad, yo self?



Maintaining.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin sir!! Ate too much, other than that, not bad, yo self?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixin to eat too much. Been floating in the pool all day. Bama....... I gotcha back. A for effort. 
Evenin folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maintaining.....



I'm tryin to maintain this wine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maintaining.....



10-4.....



mrs. hornet22 said:


> fixin to eat too much. Been floating in the pool all day. Bama....... I gotcha back. A for effort.
> Evenin folks.



You water logged?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

Well after a day of paint fumes an griz I think I'll have a drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well after a day of paint fumes an griz I think I'll have a drank



Budro, you have a callout bout 7 threads down


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Budro, you have a callout bout 7 threads down



Imma hafta thank bout thatun fore I go rushin off hafcocked


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Imma hafta thank bout thatun fore I go rushin off hafcocked



Naw sir, just be yoself! You hit the BIG TIME, you gone need a driver


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Imma hafta thank bout thatun fore I go rushin off hafcocked



Just crush the beer cans against your forehead. They are looking for talent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ate my avatar!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw sir, just be yoself! You hit the BIG TIME, you gone need a driver







rhbama3 said:


> Just crush the beer cans against your forehead. They are looking for talent.



that hurts though 



Jeff C. said:


> I just ate my avatar!



That computer ain gonna digest so good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> that hurts though
> 
> 
> 
> That computer ain gonna digest so good



Whatever you do don't admit it....they said roughneck


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2012)

Man, this thing sho is loadin slow tonight 

I'mon shut'er down.....Good night!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Aug 27, 2012)

Why am I up this early, AGAIN?!?!

Morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2012)

Morning kracker the white screen got me as I was brewing the morning elixir. 








Oh the need for freshly brewed coffee might help with the mondaymorningblues.






Does keebspulledanallnighterputtingonaroof need a wake up call?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to you Kracker and Gobblin.  Would have been here a while ago BUT this dang site is so slow loading the pages that it took 9 minutes to completely load this morning.  I was getting madder by the minute too.  This is the only site that operates so slowly.  It is like driving a 1968 Chevrolet Chevelle SS with a 427 in it and getting stuck in the mud with your wheels spinning and getting absolutely no traction for 9 minutes or so.  Just can't figure it out.     

Now I will get off of my soapbox and start drinking some of your fresh brewed coffee and maybe then I will feel better.


And speaking of KEEBS, I think that we might need to check her temperature after her all-nighter !!!!  I am thinking that she might be delirious.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to you Kracker and Gobblin.  .......
> 
> And speaking of KEEBS, I think that we might need to check her temperature after her all-nighter !!!!  I am thinking that she might be delirious.



Deep breathes EE.

Do you have the appropriate thermometer?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty sure that delirium is normal for some of this crew


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good morning fellow drivelers and drivellettes!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Deep breathes EE.
> 
> Do you have the appropriate thermometer?



Good morning Hankus and BB.

Yep, coffee and a few deep breaths have helped.

You know, I just might have to buy one of those high-tech type thermometers.  You know the ones that can check really elevated high temps etc because Keebs is so HAWT.   

Now she is probably going to      me for saying so.  But then again, I like the way that she uses those whips too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2012)

mernin. feel like I'm draggin elevator weights behind me this mornin.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

Mornin Folks.  

Are we gonna get some rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Folks.
> 
> Are we gonna get some rain?



Mornin....

Not before I get the rest of the grass cut, I hope.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....
> 
> Not before I get the rest of the grass cut, I hope.



Mornin Jeff.  I think Isaac is going so far west of us that we will miss the good rain.  You will probably get your grass cut.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 27, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

well,well,well... mundy again! chin up kids, day after tomorrow is hump day!!! and it's almost stick an strang time!!! 

who has a dove choot I can attend?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2012)

Almost cool this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Jeff.  I think Isaac is going so far west of us that we will miss the good rain.  You will probably get your grass cut.



I'm hoping it will pull back to the east somewhat, sparing NOLA a bad situation, they've already got issues down there. Also, bringing us more 'needed' rain.



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.



Mornin W2H!!



blood on the ground said:


> well,well,well... mundy again! chin up kids, day after tomorrow is hump day!!! and it's almost stick an strang time!!!
> 
> who has a dove choot I can attend?



Mornin blood!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Almost cool this morning



Yessir....feels good!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good morning ya'll, cloudy and a lil muggy here this morning. Yesterday was nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, cloudy and a lil muggy here this morning. Yesterday was nice



Mornin Mud, y'all may see some rain later on!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does keebspulledanallnighterputtingonaroof need a wake up call?


 nope, Iz here & got work to get done!


Hankus said:


> Pretty sure that delirium is normal for some of this crew


 yep


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning fellow drivelers and drivellettes!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You know, I just might have to buy one of those high-tech type thermometers.  You know the ones that can check really elevated high temps etc because Keebs is so HAWT.
> 
> Now she is probably going to      me for saying so.  But then again, I like the way that she uses those whips too!!


 don't give up your day job, sugah, you ain't dat funny!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> mernin. feel like I'm draggin elevator weights behind me this mornin.


 wish I lived closer, I'd help ya drag'em or at least bring my bolt cutters!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Folks.
> 
> Are we gonna get some rain?


 don't look like it!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....
> 
> Not before I get the rest of the grass cut, I hope.


 you ain't done YET?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.


 Hi!


blood on the ground said:


> well,well,well... mundy again! chin up kids, day after tomorrow is hump day!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, cloudy and a lil muggy here this morning. Yesterday was nice


 mighta been for you, but I was finishin up a porch, putting in the steps, cleanin the pool, cooking, putting stuff up from working on said porch....... sheesh, I'm too OLD for that kinda stuff any more, anything else gets built at Dulieville, it will be by hired folks......after I win the lottery.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mud, y'all may see some rain later on!!



Morning Jeffro Looks like it might blow up a cloud or two. Figures, i've been cutting grass every 3rd day We have been pretty lucky on getting rain recently. Well i say lucky, the farmers cant get the corn out of the field at the hunting lease, looks like i may not have to buy corn for a while


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mighta been for you, but I was finishin up a porch, putting in the steps, cleanin the pool, cooking, putting stuff up from working on said porch....... sheesh, I'm too OLD for that kinda stuff any more, anything else gets built at Dulieville, it will be by hired folks......after I win the lottery.......



Should of called me or told me you needed some help. I could of called someone for you or hung around and drank. I'm great at emotional support.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

OOOOOOhhhhhhhh look


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Way to start off my Monday


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

King mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, Iz here & got work to get done!
> 
> yep
> 
> ...



Nope, not ever since Snowy coined it my perpetual chore!  

However, I did get bush-hogged around the little watering hole pond and it's drainage ditch yesterday. It was dry as a bone.....turn north Isaac!! 

Oh!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Should of called me or told me you needed some help. I could of called someone for you or hung around and drank. I'm great at emotional support.


 NOW you tell me!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhhhh look


 

ok, gotta go figure the time cards............... and start on game schedules...........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, not ever since Snowy coined it my perpetual chore!
> 
> However, I did get bush-hogged around the little watering hole pond and it's drainage ditch yesterday. It was dry as a bone.....turn north Isaac!!
> 
> Oh!!


I know, I'm hoping some of those squals will swing my way.......
and  to you too, hope your friends down NO way fair ok!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeffro Looks like it might blow up a cloud or two. Figures, i've been cutting grass every 3rd day We have been pretty lucky on getting rain recently. Well i say lucky, the farmers cant get the corn out of the field at the hunting lease, looks like i may not have to buy corn for a while



I thought we had been getting plenty of rain, I couldn't keep the grass cut either, but a little watering hole pond here on the property is over a foot low.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, I'm hoping some of those squals will swing my way.......
> and  to you too, hope your friends down NO way fair ok!



The rainfall amounts are probably going to be the biggest issue for them, maybe some storm surge, but it will be nothing like Katrina, I don't think.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The rainfall amounts are probably going to be the biggest issue for them, maybe some storm surge, but it will be nothing like Katrina, I don't think.


I hope not either!
 where's your cell?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Almost cool this morning


 im cool every mornin 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm hoping it will pull back to the east somewhat, sparing NOLA a bad situation, they've already got issues down there. Also, bringing us more 'needed' rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haay Jeff


Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....feels good!!





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, cloudy and a lil muggy here this morning. Yesterday was nice



Haay mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought we had been getting plenty of rain, I couldn't keep the grass cut either, but a little watering hole pond here on the property is over a foot low.


I hope everyone that needs the rain gets it.


Keebs said:


> I hope not either!
> where's your cell?



Get to work


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im cool every mornin
> 
> Haay Jeff
> 
> ...



Mornin Blood


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Day one of a call week, hurricane coming, didn't see a hog this weekend, and gotta go to Statesboro next saturday for my daughters first game at GSU. 
It's gonna be a long week......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Day one of a call week, hurricane coming, didn't see a hog this weekend, and gotta go to Statesboro next saturday for my daughters first game at GSU.
> It's gonna be a long week......



Maybe it will be a call week lite!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

BBQ pork hindend, slaw, tater salad an ssshhwwweet tea!!! mmmm

drank a lil drank and smoke a lil pork!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

This place is slow today.  What are ya'll doin, workin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This place is slow today.  What are ya'll doin, workin?


yes, it seriously cuts into my Woody's time! 
Lunch Call
.................. micro-meal, only because I wanted to have the ribs & smashed taters for supper tonight & not have to cook!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

<----- Leftover NCHB honey chipotle wings, glad we made a bunch of them now


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <----- Leftover NCHB honey chipotle wings, glad we made a bunch of them now



That was waaayyy more than a "bunch" I counted right about 75.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, it seriously cuts into my Woody's time!
> Lunch Call
> .................. micro-meal, only because I wanted to have the ribs & smashed taters for supper tonight & not have to cook!



Micro-meal for me too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Micro-meal for me too.



man thats a nice grill you have in the S an S


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> That was waaayyy more than a "bunch" I counted right about 75.



Dang, you counted?  My grill was slap full, there's still one in there too, it fell in the coals


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man thats a nice grill you have in the S an S



I am trying to sell it and put the money toward buying a truck for Garrett.  He will get his license in November.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Reckon I'll get back to mowin. Wind is covering me in grass and dust


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am trying to sell it and put the money toward buying a truck for Garrett.  He will get his license in November.



shouldn't be a problem it looks good. getting him the beginners truck... that should be fun.. mine was a early 80 ford ranger. my old sayin was who needs 4wheel drive!  six flags didn't have a ride that fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Got most of mine cut, still have the wide open sunny areas, think I'll wait til it sets a little lower.

Something kept feelin like it was wet right at my watchband, kept looking didn't see anything. Then I noticed blood drippin from my arm on the other side. Brushed up against some brush growth on the old fence line. Stoopid blood thinners!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got most of mine cut, still have the wide open sunny areas, think I'll wait til it sets a little lower.
> 
> Something kept feelin like it was wet right at my watchband, kept looking didn't see anything. Then I noticed blood drippin from my arm on the other side. Brushed up against some brush growth on the old fence line. *Stoopid blood thinners*!!!


 You'd best be careful!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You'd best be careful!!!



No problem....I quit and took care of it after about a quart loss


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

have i missed anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> have i missed anything?





Can I borrow your screen name?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I borrow your screen name?



borrow away brothu.... u need a bandaid


----------



## kracker (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This place is slow today.  What are ya'll doin, workin?


How DARE you use the W word around me....


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> shouldn't be a problem it looks good. getting him the beginners truck... that should be fun.. mine was a early 80 ford ranger. my old sayin was who needs 4wheel drive!  six flags didn't have a ride that fun!



My dad had an old International Scout.  I ran that thing til the fenders were falling off.   man I miss that thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> borrow away brothu.... u need a bandaid



You got a 20' roll of gauze and some tape?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> How DARE you use the W word around me....




  Sorry Kracker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My dad had an old International Scout.  I ran that thing til the fenders were falling off.   man I miss that thing.



My first one was a lil red vett.....er......vw beetle. 

Headers, mags, oversized tires, that thing would go through just about anything.....floated too!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My dad had an old International Scout.  I ran that thing til the fenders were falling off.   man I miss that thing.


I learned to drive a manual shift in one! used to drive to the end of the dirt road and get my dad a pack of smokes... i was 11


Jeff C. said:


> You got a 20' roll of gauze and some tape?



super glue it...it werks!!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 27, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sorry Kracker.


It's all good! I've been driving around all morning, trying to get as much loafering in as possible before my next surgery.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My first one was a lil red vett.....er......vw beetle.
> 
> Headers, mags, oversized tires, that thing would go through just about anything.....floated too!!



for drangers are hard core deer killin machines, took out 2 at one time the night befor opening day.. 70+ mph ford is bad mojo for a deer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I learned to drive a manual shift in one! used to drive to the end of the dirt road and get my dad a pack of smokes... i was 11
> 
> 
> super glue it...it werks!!!



Yeah, I heard! 



kracker said:


> It's all good! I've been driving around all morning, trying to get as much loafering in as possible before my next surgery.



 Yikes!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No problem....I quit and took care of it after about a quart loss





blood on the ground said:


> have i missed anything?


we went FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!



kracker said:


> It's all good! I've been driving around all morning, trying to get as much loafering in as possible before my next surgery.


 Dang, darlin'................. sure hope this'un will fix it all for ya!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 27, 2012)

Quick fly by. The overtime is about to end for a couple weeks. Sho do like the money but man I need a day off. 

KEEEEEBBS ...love the new avatar. 

JEFFRO...dug out the last pack of those pecans you gave me from the freezer. Made some nanner nut bread. Sho was good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Really enjoyed being around my family yesterday, had waaaay too much food !!! 

Backatit tonight . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Quick fly by. The overtime is about to end for a couple weeks. Sho do like the money but man I need a day off.
> 
> KEEEEEBBS ...love the new avatar.
> 
> JEFFRO...dug out the last pack of those pecans you gave me from the freezer. Made some nanner nut bread. Sho was good.


 Thank ya, it kinda "fits" don't it?
Ohman, send me some of that nanner nut bread........ warmed & spread with butter, make me wanna slap Mama!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Really enjoyed being around my family yesterday, had waaaay too much food !!!
> 
> Backatit tonight . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Quick fly by. The overtime is about to end for a couple weeks. Sho do like the money but man I need a day off.
> 
> KEEEEEBBS ...love the new avatar.
> 
> JEFFRO...dug out the last pack of those pecans you gave me from the freezer. Made some nanner nut bread. Sho was good.



10-4, glad they was still good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really enjoyed being around my family yesterday, had waaaay too much food !!!
> 
> Backatit tonight . . .



Seems like that always happens with them BIG get togethers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Seems like that always happens with them BIG get togethers.






Sent everbody home with ribs, bbq and all the fixings and still have a fridge full.


At least Dawn won't have to cook for a few days . . .


Later guys . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2012)

Man its hot!!! I need some cool temps and soon.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent everbody home with ribs, bbq and all the fixings and still have a fridge full.
> 
> 
> _*At least Dawn won't have to cook for a few days*_ . . .
> ...


 You're a good man, Charlie Brown!


blood on the ground said:


> Man its hot!!! I need some cool temps and soon.


 feels gooood out there right now!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Can anyone guess what TIME it IS??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

ohmy, looky, I pulled a Mudslinger..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

just in case anyone missed it............ I'm gone!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

ok, this time I REALLY am leaving..................


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Keebs...look at the time!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.

The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.
> 
> The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.



You'll get it SP.  We are all pullin for you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.
> 
> The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.



Hang in there Cort, it's too early to get discouraged. 

Well, off to the big house.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.
> 
> The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.



Hang in there! You'll get it! 

I don't do failure either! I'm a perfectionist & if I don't do something just right I get sooo mad @ myself!


----------



## kracker (Aug 27, 2012)

Last night on a plane returning home , I was sitting with a friend I've known for many years. Being a US Congressman, he visits a lot of different churches in the area throughout the year and he told me of what happened in a local church on this past Easter.

The pastor of this Baptist church had called all of the little children to the front of the church, dressed in their cute Easter outfits and had them sit around him.

He said "Today is Easter and you all look so handsome and beautiful. Today we're going to talk about the resurrection. Does anyone know what the resurrection is?" One little boy raised his hand, and the pastor said "Please tell us what the resurrection is".

The boy, proud that he knew the answer, said in a clear loud voice "When you get one lasting more than four hours, you gotta call a doctor!" It took a solid 10 minutes before the pastor could speak.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2012)

Attaboy preacher


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2012)

It'll get better as ya get used to it SP


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.
> 
> The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.



Now you know why I haven't texted you   I almost did today 

Seriously, hang in there, you'll do fine!! 



kracker said:


> Last night on a plane returning home , I was sitting with a friend I've known for many years. Being a US Congressman, he visits a lot of different churches in the area throughout the year and he told me of what happened in a local church on this past Easter.
> 
> The pastor of this Baptist church had called all of the little children to the front of the church, dressed in their cute Easter outfits and had them sit around him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2012)

Long day it has been. Now fissin to crack a beer an do some house cleanin......mebbe


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> Last night on a plane returning home , I was sitting with a friend I've known for many years. Being a US Congressman, he visits a lot of different churches in the area throughout the year and he told me of what happened in a local church on this past Easter.
> 
> The pastor of this Baptist church had called all of the little children to the front of the church, dressed in their cute Easter outfits and had them sit around him.
> 
> ...



That is hilarious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Sleepy already with 11 hrs and 45 minutes to go . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Now you know why I haven't texted you   I almost did today
> 
> Seriously, hang in there, you'll do fine!!



Text me anytime. Really. Knowing y'all are here helps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do very well on my test today (was the first exam). Teacher said it's expected of the first few exams, but still. I'm not happy. If they throw out a question (more than 50% of class got it wrong) I'll JUST make a passing grade on it. But I'm definitely not happy. I don't do failure.
> 
> The class motto is "C means continue" Pffft.



aww....... Hate it for you and understand the frustration. 




you shoulda picked "C".


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> aww....... Hate it for you and understand the frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. And a big thank you to all of my cheerleaders. I really, really appreciate y'all. Really.

I'm just sick of all the threats from teachers, - horror- stories from people that didn't make it, or just people who remind me of the failure rate all the frikkin' time. I know it's hard, I know I really have to give it more than my all, but it's kinda distracting when they're all in my face telling me I can't do it cause so and so couldn't. 

So, from now on, I'm just gonna start smackin'. Anytime I don't like what someone has to say, they're gonna get a face full of my palm. Starting with the idiot that decided to cough all over me today. I might have to make sure she gets my sputum sample in the lab tomorrow so she gets whatever it is back...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. And a big thank you to all of my cheerleaders. I really, really appreciate y'all. Really.
> 
> I'm just sick of all the threats from teachers, - horror- stories from people that didn't make it, or just people who remind me of the failure rate all the frikkin' time. I know it's hard, I know I really have to give it more than my all, but it's kinda distracting when they're all in my face telling me I can't do it cause so and so couldn't.
> 
> So, from now on, I'm just gonna start smackin'. Anytime I don't like what someone has to say, they're gonna get a face full of my palm. Starting with the idiot that decided to cough all over me today. I might have to make sure she gets my sputum sample in the lab tomorrow so she gets whatever it is back...



The best nurses have a pleasant attitude and don't sweat the small stuff. You study hard, stay positive, and don' let the buggers wear you down. 
If you need help understanding something, you PM me. If i don't know the answer, i have a wife with a Doctorate of Nursing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. And a big thank you to all of my cheerleaders. I really, really appreciate y'all. Really.
> 
> I'm just sick of all the threats from teachers, - horror- stories from people that didn't make it, or just people who remind me of the failure rate all the frikkin' time. I know it's hard, I know I really have to give it more than my all, but it's kinda distracting when they're all in my face telling me I can't do it cause so and so couldn't.
> 
> So, from now on, I'm just gonna start smackin'. Anytime I don't like what someone has to say, they're gonna get a face full of my palm. Starting with the idiot that decided to cough all over me today. I might have to make sure she gets my sputum sample in the lab tomorrow so she gets whatever it is back...






Coughcoughcough, you can't do it . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2012)

Sup folks ...


----------



## kracker (Aug 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ...



What's happening Big Money?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

Had a little sprinkle over here a little bit ago.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2012)

Holy crap; where am I?


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's happening Big Money?



 Hada day off so i went for a ride up to the mtns...found some muscadine cider that sho am good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2012)

A'ight catch up with y'all later. I've got to take a safety course and an harassment course  to work the race this weekend, whether they  get rained out or not. 

Got about a dozen documents to print and fill out also!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; where am I?



First, remain calm. You've been transported to an alternate dimension where everything you see or think is an exact duplicate of where you were before you slept last night. They only want your brain for a few hours. You'll go back to the right dimension tomorrow. It's all good.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; where am I?


A gaseous state??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> First, remain calm. You've been transported to an alternate dimension where everything you see or think is an exact duplicate of where you were before you slept last night. They only want your brain for a few hours. You'll go back to the right dimension tomorrow. It's all good.



Thanks Pookie!  I feel better now


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. And a big thank you to all of my cheerleaders. I really, really appreciate y'all. Really.
> 
> I'm just sick of all the threats from teachers, - horror- stories from people that didn't make it, or just people who remind me of the failure rate all the frikkin' time. I know it's hard, I know I really have to give it more than my all, but it's kinda distracting when they're all in my face telling me I can't do it cause so and so couldn't.
> 
> So, from now on, I'm just gonna start smackin'. Anytime I don't like what someone has to say, they're gonna get a face full of my palm. Starting with the idiot that decided to cough all over me today. I might have to make sure she gets my sputum sample in the lab tomorrow so she gets whatever it is back...


 Go Git'em Sugar, you can do it!!!!!!!!!
'scuse me, just passing through............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A gaseous state??



Gettin there


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks Pookie!  I feel better now



Thats the anesthetic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A gaseous state??





hdm03 said:


> Gettin there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Laaaaawd I can't quit yawning . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, walking around didn't help . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2012)

Just walked or more like crawled in the door.  7 to 10 is way too many hours at work today.  

Coffee will be needed and ready in the AM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, walking around didn't help . . .



go hunting! They oughta be moving tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> go hunting! They oughta be moving tonight!





I'm no outlaw . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm no outlaw . . .



My bad! I forget it's monday.
You got the pirate outfit on yet?


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2012)

Man ... got to sleep way early, but SOMEBODY couldnt keep from yelling at me for over an hour so here i are again. Bet it'll be four fore im asleep again.




anybody home?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Man ... got to sleep way early, but SOMEBODY couldnt keep from yelling at me for over an hour so here i are again. Bet it'll be four fore im asleep again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Who's hollerinatcha Slam ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

What the......?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What the......?





Whatcha doin up Chief ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha doin up Chief ???



Can't sleep for some reason  Happened the other night too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Gonna give it another shot, Unk


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you sleep-walking drivelers this morning.

Hope that you can finally get some much needed sleep before the day is over today.  Where or where is the coffee today???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2012)

EE,

Here it is.   Lots of it too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning folks~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't sleep for some reason  Happened the other night too





Try taking ya a Benadryl, or a Dramamene(sp) 'bout an hour before you go to bed, works for Dawn and I???




I gotta a stoopid meeting at 7am this morning . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta a stoopid meeting at 7am this morning . . .



Off the clock of course.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I jus shoulda got on here last night the 47 times I woke up


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try taking ya a Benadryl, or a Dramamene(sp) 'bout an hour before you go to bed, works for Dawn and I???
> 
> I gotta a stoopid meeting at 7am this morning . . .




Well if you hadn't slept through it last week you wouldn't have to go!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well if you hadn't slept through it last week you wouldn't have to go!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang ya'll ... 7:00 and it's still dark outside.  The days are getting SHORTER!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I jus shoulda got on here last night the 47 times I woke up


im with ya....i never sleep good!


Tag-a-long said:


> Dang ya'll ... 7:00 and it's still dark outside.  The days are getting SHORTER!!



we will Fall back soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

woops.........mernin vernins


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dang ya'll ... 7:00 and it's still dark outside.  The days are getting SHORTER!!



Cooler weather isn't too far away! 

Mornin Y'all!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Mornin folks.  

Sorry you couldn't sleep Jeff.  I woke up at 1:55 and had a hard time falling back to sleep.  

Thanks for the coffee Gobbleinwoods.  I needed that.


----------



## kracker (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Went from gorklift in the rain to lissen for the phon 

Mornin later arrivals


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

South ga rain hogs! Send some this way pppplease


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! 


Took my little man to the dr yesterday & poor thing has strep....again! He's had strep more than a dozen times in the past couple of years! So frustrating!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Lotsa clouds, lil water


----------



## baldfish (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning ya'll , very muggy this morning. Gotta go to the back and sweat i mean work a lil while. See ya'll in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

good news!! feller i hunt with plowed my food plots for me this mernin..


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good news!! feller i hunt with plowed my food plots for me this mernin..



Now mebe the weather will turn in your favor to get sumpin planted.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Now mebe the weather will turn in your favor to get sumpin planted.



 that would be nice


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Mornin Everyone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Off the clock of course.




Oh nooooooooo, we get paid !!!!! 





Tag-a-long said:


> Well if you hadn't slept through it last week you wouldn't have to go!






Yeah I would, mandatory meetings held twice a week, gotta make one of 'em . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Everyone!



Mornin Keebs.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Everyone!


 
Greetings and salutations!

Keebs!  Now THAT's an avatar   a 'lil early for winter... but I'll TAKE it!! 


Mornin folks.  Java req'd this am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2012)

My apologies, Good Moanin/Good night, sorry for being rude . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Keebs.





StriperAddict said:


> Greetings and salutations!
> 
> Keebs!  Now THAT's an avatar   a 'lil early for winter... but I'll TAKE it!!
> 
> ...


 thankya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My apologies, Good Moanin/Good night, sorry for being rude . . .


Later Quackster!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Everyone!



 WHATUP Keebolishes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHATUP Keebolishes


 just cruisin so far this mornin, howudoin?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

I have noticed sumthin.  When somebody posts an achievement or a milestone, a Driveler always congratulates them.  When somebody is having a hard time in life, a Driveler always offers up a prayer or word of encouragement.  There are only a few people on Woody's that I wouldn't mind if they went away, but the rest of ya Rock!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just cruisin so far this mornin, howudoin?


if i was any better theyed be 2 uf me


pstrahin said:


> I have noticed sumthin.  When somebody posts an achievement or a milestone, a Driveler always congratulates them.  When somebody is having a hard time in life, a Driveler always offers up a prayer or word of encouragement.  There are only a few people on Woody's that I wouldn't mind if they went away, but the rest of ya Rock!



X2 the folks in here are awesome...sept for me you got ta watch me...bein a pick pocket an all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have noticed sumthin.  When somebody posts an achievement or a milestone, a Driveler always congratulates them.  When somebody is having a hard time in life, a Driveler always offers up a prayer or word of encouragement.  There are only a few people on Woody's that I wouldn't mind if they went away, but the rest of ya Rock!


 Aaaahhh, you sir, have figured out why most of us hang together, we DO care, period!


blood on the ground said:


> if i was any better theyed be 2 uf me
> 
> 
> X2 the folks in here are awesome...sept for me you got ta watch me...bein a pick pocket an all


 That's good!.................. now where'd my lip gloss go???????


----------



## kracker (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have noticed sumthin.  When somebody posts an achievement or a milestone, a Driveler always congratulates them.  When somebody is having a hard time in life, a Driveler always offers up a prayer or word of encouragement.  There are only a few people on Woody's that I wouldn't mind if they went away, but the rest of ya Rock!



Yessir, you are exactly right! I know my problems are small compared to a lot of folks, but this crowd has really kept my spirits lifted while I've dealt with this broken ankle and all the surgeries that have went with it. Not to mention the support they've shown with personal problems. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, you sir, have figured out why most of us hang together, we DO care, period!
> 
> That's good!.................. now where'd my lip gloss go???????



Blood had to borrow the lip gloss.  He been smoochen on the new bride.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, you sir, have figured out why most of us hang together, we DO care, period!
> 
> That's good!.................. now where'd my lip gloss go???????


sshhhh 


kracker said:


> Yessir, you are exactly right! I know my problems are small compared to a lot of folks, but this crowd has really kept my spirits lifted while I've dealt with this broken ankle and all the surgeries that have went with it. Not to mention the support they've shown with personal problems.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!



aaawwwwww group hug 

mornin Kracker


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning, people!
 Got the coffee and just trying to work up the motivation to head to da Big House.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Blood had to borrow the lip gloss.  He been smoochen on the new bride.


AND a "self proclaimed" pick-pocket!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sshhhh
> aaawwwwww group hug
> mornin Kracker





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Got the coffee and just trying to work up the motivation to head to da Big House.


 Git goin, they need you!  ya'll have had so many shootings over there, I can hear the bullets over here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Blood had to borrow the lip gloss.  He been smoochen on the new bride.



naw.. we grease the mole on her chin so she dont ***** the new piller cases we got. that sucker is as big as a callas on a pulpwooders hand...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Moanin......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Everyone!



Mornin Keebs! 


Keebs said:


> That's good!.................. now where'd my lip gloss go???????


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> naw.. we grease the mole on her chin so she dont ***** the new piller cases we got. that sucker is as big as a callas on a pulpwooders hand...



You married Nanny McPhee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Light rain has set in here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Git goin, they need you!  ya'll have had so many shootings over there, I can hear the bullets over here!



So far, i've only had heart patients and a car wreck to deal with. BUT, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2012)

This hurricane is a bust for this area isn't it? I think we had one good rain yesterday and that's been it. Looking at the radar, i don't think we'll get another rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> naw.. we grease the mole on her chin so she dont ***** the new piller cases we got. that sucker is as big as a callas on a pulpwooders hand...


 one graphic I really coulda done without this mornin!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......


 Hey Chief!


Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs!


 Hey Crickett!


pstrahin said:


> You married Nanny McPhee?





Jeff C. said:


> Light rain has set in here...





rhbama3 said:


> So far, i've only had heart patients and a car wreck to deal with. BUT, _*it's only Tuesday*_.










rhbama3 said:


> This hurricane is a bust for this area isn't it? I think we had one good rain yesterday and that's been it. Looking at the radar, i don't think we'll get another rain.


 don't SAY that, I'm still hoping!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This hurricane is a bust for this area isn't it? I think we had one good rain yesterday and that's been it. Looking at the radar, i don't think we'll get another rain.



Not according to Miguel, I imagine you'll get some before it's over with. I'm getting a light rain here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> one graphic I really coulda done without this mornin!
> 
> Hey Chief!
> 
> ...



Hellooo darlin  

I still gotta take an online safety course to go work the races this weekend....new policy. I viewed it last night, what a joke


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooo darlin
> 
> I still gotta take an online safety course to go work the races this weekend....new policy. I viewed it last night, what a joke



Hopefully the safety course teaches what to do if somebody says "I feel like potty mouth"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooo darlin
> 
> I still gotta take an online safety course to go work the races this weekend....new policy. I viewed it last night, what a joke


 sssoooooo, you're saying you don't need to post it on here & let us help ya, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hopefully the safety course teaches what to do if somebody says "I feel like potty mouth"


 well, what DO ya do?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 28, 2012)

Only 3 more to go til 1000.

Whoops, I missed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Only 3 more to go til 1000.
> 
> Whoops, I missed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

who's got the next one?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it over


----------

